# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  عندما يصبح الانسان شيطانا

## نور الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق محمد وعلى ال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين 


احم احم  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 


اليوم بيطيح مطر ادري  :noworry: 

لاني اول مرة كأن انزل مشاركة في قسم القصص  :toung: 


هاذي قصة مو كاتبتنها طبعا , الي كاتبنها صاحب القصة وهي قصة حقيقية صارت له 

واني بحطها رغبة منه هو 


يالله نبغي نشوف ردودكم وارائكم وتعليقاتكم

----------


## نور الهدى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



*أليكم أخواني و أخواتي قصتي*



*لست بكاتب وليس لي ميول أدبيه وإنما الواقع فرض علي قصة لا تحصل ألا في الخيال*



*عندما يتبع الإنسان نفسه الإمارة بسوء ويمشي في هواها ويسّلم أمره للشيطان فتوقع منه كل شي حتى الذي لا يخطر ألك على بال*



*ترددت كثيرا في كتابتها وأتعبني كتمانها ولم اصدق ما حدث لي وصرت مثل التائه بعدما اكتشفت ما كان يخطط لي [ يا غافل لك الله ]*



*لن أطيل اكثر وسوف اسرد عليكم قصتي علني ارتاح ويزيح من قلبي الهم والحزن الذي تملكه .*





*شخصيات القصة*



*بطل القصة : حبيب*



*بطلة القصة بلا منازع : دهاء [ اسميتها دهاء لما تحمله من ذكاء استغلته في الدهاء والمكر ]*




*صديق حبيب : محمود*



*صديقة دهاء : سناء*



*أخ سناء: علي*

----------


## نور الهدى

*الحلقة الاولى* 




*اعتاد الناس في أجازة عيد الفطر السفر واغلبهم يتوجهون إلى المدينة المنورة ومنهم حبيب , كان يذهب سنويا مع أخوانه وأصحابه مع أحدى الحملات* 



*ولكن في سنة 2004 ميلادية كانت غير كل السنين كان عمره انذاك 19 سنة .* 



*كان في عنفوان الشباب* 



*بدأت قصته عند ركوبه الباص من نقطة الانطلاق في المنطقة التي يسكن فيها حيث انه لفت انتباهه بنت تجلس في الخلف الا وهي دهاء* 



*كانت النظرة الاولى التي حاول تجاهلها بلحديث مع اصحابه عن السفر وما سوف يواجهونه في اثناء الرحلة* 



*وفي طريقهم للمدينة شاء الله ان يتعطل الباص واطر جميع من في الباص للنزول لاصلاحه* 



*وكانت اللحظة التي تأكد الاعجاب فيها بعد النظرة الاولى حيث انه صار بين حبيب ودهاء تبادل لنظرات الاعجاب التي سحرت حبيب* 




*محمود : حبيبوه متى بيصلحون هالباص تمللنا نبي نمشي* 



*حبيب : الحين بيصلحونه ويش فيك مستعجل* 



*محمود : ضاع الوقت علينا واحنا تعبنا نبي نوصل عشان يمدينا نزور ونرتاح له* 



*حبيب : لا تصير حنان مثل النسوان الحين بيصلحونه وبنمشي [ حبيب في خاطره ان شاء الله ما يخلص الحين ]* 



*محمود : ملل مرمين في الشارع ويقول لا تصير حنان* 



*حبيب واصل النظرات التي زادته تعلق بدهاء* 





*تم اصلاح الباص وتوجهوا للمدينة* 



*حاول حبيب التقرب من دهاء اكثر والظروف لم تسمح له الا بالقليل من النظرات* 



*انقضت الايام كلمح البصر بنسبة للحبيب فقد كان يتمنى لو ان الفترة تطول ووتبقى دهاء تحت ناظريه* 



*انتهت الرحلة وبعد الزيارة وتوديع النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم رجعوا الى موطنهم ووصلو سالمين كل الى منزله* 




*ام حبيب : هلا وغلا بكل الغلا هلا بالغالين تقبل الله [ اخذتهم بالاحضان حبيب واخوانه ]* 



*اخت حبيب : يا علي اليكم وحشة البيت ما يسووو من غيركم تقبل الله والله يعودكم كل سنه على زيارة النبي ( ص)* 



*حبيب : تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال , اماه شحوالش وحشتيني* 



*الام : الا انتون الا وحشتوني البيت ما منه فايدة من غيركم* 



*اخو حبيب : احم احم نحن هنا لو انا ولد العبدة مالي ترحيب وتبويس* 



*الام : افا كلكم اولادي وقطعه من جبدي ما في فرق بينكم* 



*حبيب : الله يغربل ابليسك حاسدني على ويش على كم بوسة* 



*اخوحبيب : كم بوسة بس من عند الغالين تسو الدنيا وما فيها* 



*حبيب : يا علي صباغ هذا , بروح انا ارتاح عنك وانت اقعد صبغ واشبع تبويس* 



*حبيب راح الى غرفته ورمى بروحه على السرير وعيونه تحلق في سقف الغرقة وفكره راح في دهاء ونظراتها الي سحرته* 




*قرر حبيب انه يتقرب الى دهاء لكن كيف ؟؟؟؟* 





*نشوف ارائكم وتفاعلكم ونكمل لكم القصة*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم

ياعيني على حب اول تظرة  :wink: 
الصراحة المقدمة عجبتني وااااجد 
يلا بالانتظااار الحلقات الجايه 
مشكورة ام محمد
 ومشكور صاحبـ \ـه القصة
عطاكم الله لاالعافية 
تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يلله احنا من المتابعين
نتظر التكملة خيونور الهدى

----------


## جررريح الررروح

يعطيك ربي الف عافية خيو 
ام محمد اشوف الغيم جاء صوب بيتنا
ههههههههههههههههههههه
قصة مشوقة نتظر الحلقة القادمة

----------


## نور الهدى

*الحلقة الثانية* 



*اخذت دهاء كل تفكير حبيب وصار يفكر بكل الطرق للوصول الى دهاء , استطاع حبيب الحصول على رقم تلفون بيت دهاء ورقم تلفون ابوها واخوها ورقم تلفونها**تفكير حبيب كان منحصر في دهاء وبس**فأخذ يطرش مسجات الى دهاء**[ لامن تذكرتك تزين القصيدة 0000**واقوم ارتبها علشان ترضيك**اتخيلك وارسم معاني فريدة 0000**فيها مشاعر قلب هايم ومغليك**ما بيك تقراها رساله  جديدة**ابيك تفهم ليش قلبي قصد *** فيك ******دهاء : هذا منهو بعد الي مطرش هالرساله , رقم غريب اول مرة اشوفه ما برد عليه يمكن جاية بالغلط**وظل حبيب يدز المسجات لمدة اشهر من غير ما يكشف لدهاء عن نفسه**حبيب يفرفر في الرسايل الي عنده في الجوال**حبيب : هاذي احليوه بدزها**مجنون من يجرح شعورك**لاعاش من يشك بغلاك**لو تغيب الناس يكفي حضورك**ولو تغيب الشمس يكفي سناك**المحبة من بحورك**والشوق نجمه في سماك**قلتها واقولها في حضورك**انت الاول والبشر تمشي وراك**دهاء : مسج ثاني ومن نفس الرقم , هذا منهو خل ادز له مسج اسأله**انت من ممكن تقول لي لو سمحت**حبيب : اخيرا رق قلبها ودزت مسج , تبي تعرف منهو انا ما في ما بقول**واخذ يدز في المسجات**ودهاء تصر على معرفة من الي يدز المسجات**واخير استسلم حبيب وعرف بنفسه للدهاء**وتم اول  اتصال بينهم**واستمرت الاتصالات واخذ حبيب يفكر بدهاء بشكل جدي وخاصه انها تبادله نفس المشاعر**وظلت علاقتهما لمدة اشهر*

----------


## نور الهدى

*سناء : خل اتصل على دهاء من زمان ما شفتها**اتصلت سناء الى صديقتها دهاء , وكانت دهاء اعز صديقة لسناء**سناء: الو**دهاء : هلا ومرحبا , شخبارش يا القاطعه**سناء : اني لو انتين , لو ما اتصل اليش ما تتنزلين تتصلين وتسألين ,**اني الحمد لله بخير , شخبارش انتين**دهاء : بخير الحمد لله اسأل عنش**سناء : سألت عنش العافية , ويش مسوية وين مختفيه**دهاء : ماشي الحال , كاني هني ما اطلع مكان كل في البيت**سناء : حتى انا كل قاعدة في البيت وبس , المهم ابغيش تجيني البيت ابغي اشوفش**من زمان ما  قعدنا  مع بعض**دهاء : أي والله اشتقت اليش يا النحيسة , شرايش امرش العصر**سناء : أي أي موافقة تعالي , وبسوي  شوي تحبينه عشان تمتنين اشوي يا القزمة**دهاء : ههههههههههه  اني قزمة يا الدبة , زين اوريش خل اجي اليوم وبشوفين**سناء: خلاص اتفقنا , اليوم العصر اوكي بنطرش , يالله مع السلامه**دهاء : الله يسلمش غناتي**اخذت دهاء تجهز نفسها لطلعة العصر وراحت تاخذ اذن امها**دهاء : اماه , اليوم العصر بروح بيت سناء رفيقتي زين**ام دهاء : سناء الي اجي البيت هني ؟**دهاء : أي له ما عندي الا هي كل تجي والباقي يتغلون بالغصب يرضون يجون**ام دهاء : زين روحي بس لا تتاخرين قبل اذان المغرب انتين هني زين**دهاء : ان شاء الله عاد انتون الله هداكم لازم هالوقت ما يصير اتاخر شوي**ام دهاء : لا ما يصير , ابوش ما يرضى**دهاء : زين زين ما علي  احسن من ما ميش**وراحت دهاء تطلب من اخوها يوصلها بيت سناء ووافق بعد ما وعدته انها تكوي له ثيابه**اخت دهاء : دهاء الساعه اربع ونص واخوش يقول اليش بسرعه ترى ما بيوصلش**دهاء : زين قولي اليه دقيقة بس بلبس عباتي وبحط رشة عطر وانا جايه**اخت دهاء : لويش رشة عطر بعد**دهاء : بالله تبني اروح جدية , على الاقل لين دشيت بيتهم يشمون ريحتي احليوه**اخت دهاء : يالله بسرعه خلصي ان شاء الله يمشي عنش ويفشلش وي صديقتش**دهاء: لاااااااااااا بمشي وينه**وركيض دهاء الى برة عشان ما تتاخر على اخوها ويسويها ويمشي عنها**وركبت السيارة دهاء ووصلها بيت سناء**اخو دهاء : يالله قومي نزلي وصلنا , عاد متى بتخلصين**دهاء : اذا بغيت امشي بتصل عليك**اخو دهاء : مو تتاخرين قبل اذان المغرب سمعتين**دهاء : زين اوكي يالله مع السلامه**اخو دهاء : الله يسلمش**نزلت دهاء من السيارة ورحت تدق جرس بيت سناء**فتحت لها سناء الباب وسلمت عليها ودخلتها بيتهم**شالت سناء الغطا الي على وجهها**وفجأة مرة وحدة طلع علي [ اخو سناء ]  في وجههم**سناء : هذا ويه فشلتنا وياي ابنية**علي : شدراني انا وياش بنية**سناء : ما تشوف , هي صحي قزمة بس تبين**دهاء : الله يغربلش فشلتيني**سناء وعلي يضحكون على دهاء*

----------


## نور الهدى

*دخلت دهاء مع سناء وظلو يسوالفون وياكلون**ورن تلفون دهاء**دهاء : الو**اخو دهاء : الو خلصتين لو بعدش , اكو انا على الباب طلعي**دهاء : يووو جان قلت الي قبل ربع ساعه له**اخو دهاء : لويش بعد قومي انا برة مستعجل بروح**دهاء : زين الحين بجي**سناء : هذا منهو**دهاء هذا اخوي اكو برة يحارسني**سناء : ما قعدتين واجد وحشتيني ما شبعت منش للحين**دهاء : يالله الجايات واجد المرة الجاية عليش الجيه**سناء : ان شاء الله بجي بس انتين اهم شي ما تقطعين**دهاء: ان شاء الله ما في قطيعه , يالله مع السلامه وسلمي على امش خسارة ما شفتها**سناء : الله يسلمش تدرين هالنسوان ما يشبعون من العزية كل في الماتم ,**وانتين بعد سلمي على بيتكم زين**دهاء : ان شاء الله يوصل**وطلعت دهاء وصلتها سناء للباب**وعلي كان منخش ويطالع في دهاء وهي طالعه**علي : سناء هذي منهي الي وياش**سناء : هذي رفيقتي لويش تسأل**علي : حرام السؤال يعني**سناء : لا  مو حرام بس اللقافه ما لها داعي**علي : سناء حبيبتي رفيقتش مخطوبة**سناء : لا ويش تبي اخلص قول اعرفك اني اسألتك مو لله**علي : لا بس عجبتني هالبنيه , شرايش تعرفيني عليها**سناء : اول بسألها  , ويلي اذا صدق صرتون حبايب**علي : بنصير اذا انتين اقنعتينها**سناء : ولا يهمك كم علي عندي اني**واتفق علي مع سناء انها تعرفه على دهاء**وتعرفت دهاء على علي وكثرة مقابلاتهم والفضل الى سناء**الي كانت توفر لهم الفرص للقاء**كانت دهاء على علاقة بحبيب وقت ما كانت تقابل علي**ولكنها استمرت بالعلاقتين في الوقت نفسه**وعندما طلب حبيب يدها لم ترفض وبالعكس فرحت ووافقت من غير تردد**ولكن عندما علمت سناء وعلي بذالك اعترضا على دهاء**وطلبوا منها الرفض ووعدها علي بزواج**في رأيكم هل ستوافق دهاء على حبيب ام على علي ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
كلما ليها القصة تحلى 
احسها من واقعنا
ام محمد
عندي طلب 
ممكن تكبري الخط شووي
انعميت :bigsmile: 
تحياتي
ريحانة

----------


## نور الهدى

> السلام عليكم
> كلما ليها القصة تحلى 
> احسها من واقعنا
> ام محمد
> عندي طلب 
> ممكن تكبري الخط شووي
> انعميت
> تحياتي
> ريحانة



 

هلا وغلا بشورة 

سوري على الخط امس واني احطها غربلتني ما رضت تنسخ على طول يطلع الي في غلط 

واخر شي كنت اجرب والحظ طلع اوكي وانطبع 


ومشكورة على المتابعه 

والقصة خيتو من واقعنا لانها حقيقية وصارت

----------


## جررريح الررروح

الله يعطيك الف عافية 
اختي نور الهدى
اتشوقنا الى القادم
بس كبري الخط
تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

*الحلقة الثالثة* 


*فاتح حبيب دهاء برغبته لخطبتها*



*حبيب : دهاء عمري حبيبتي خلاص انا ما اقدر استحمل*



*دهاء : ويش فيك غناتي ويشو الي ما تقدر تستحمله*



*حبيب : تعبت دهاء*



*دهاء : خوفتني ويش صاير , حبيب قول*



*حبيب: احبش دهاء وتعبت من بعدك عني , ابي تكونين قريبة مني*



*دهاء : خوفتني خفت ان يكون صاير شي الله يغربل ابليسك*


*حبيب : حبيبتي ويا اغلى ما عندي انتين انا فاتحت اهلي وبيجون يخطبونش الي ويش رايش*



*دهاء : يا ربي قلبي وقف*



*حبيب : سلامة قلبش عمري , عسى عدوينش ان شاء الله عنش*



*دهاء : فرحانه الصراحه , كنت انتظرها من زمان اتمنى اسمعها منك*



*حبيب : هيا هيا حيوووووووووو , يعني موافقه*



*دهاء : اصير مجنونة اذا رفضت*



*حبيب: يا علي الله يسعدش ويوفقش يا رب مثل ما فرحتيني [ حبيب طار من الفرحة لما سمع الموافقة من دهاء وكانت الدنيا مو سيعتنه من الفرحه ]*



*دهاء : حبيب تحبني ؟؟؟*



*حبيب : انت عمري وحياتي وكل شي حلو صار لي في حياتي , انتي اغلى شي عندي , انا ما احبش انا اموت فيش , خل اروح اقول الى امي*



*دهاء : يووو مستعجل*



*حبيب : بس مستعجل , اذا في كلمة ثانية توصف العجل الي انا فيه قوليها بعد*



*دهاء : يا بعد عمري , الله يخليك الي*


*حبيب: ويخليش الي يالله بروح اقول الى امي وبعدين بتصل اليش مو تنامين*



*دهاء : اوكي بنتظرك*


*حبيب : بعد عمري انتين*



*قفل حبيب التلفون وطياري الى امه يطلب منها انها تروح تخطب دهاء اليه*



*ومن فرحته ما كان يعرف شنو يسوي او وين يقعد*


*ساعات تشوفه يطالع التلفزيون وفكره بعيد*


*واشوي ينط يروح المزرعه ويعفس فيها من غير وعي*



*وبعدها بثواني يروح يتصل الى صديقه محمود ويعزمه على العشا*




*من فرحته ما يدري ويش يسوي بعمره وكأنه ملك الدنيا وما فيها*




*من جهة ثانية*



*اتصلت دهاء بسناء وخبرتها بالخبر*



*سناء انصدمت وقفلت من عندها وراحت على طول الى اخوها علي*


*سناء : علي دهاء انخطبت*



*علي : ويش تقولين*



*سناء: توها متصله الي وقايلة الي هالحجي*



*علي : ووافقت هي ؟*



*سناء : أي وافقت*



*علي : بنت 00000 شلون توافق وهذا منهو الي خطبها [ كعادته علي لسانه زفر ودائما يسب ]*



*سناء : حبيب الي تعرفت عليه في المدينة*



*علي : والله ما اخليه يتهنى فيها لو ويش يصير ابن 00000*




*سناء : لا تهم روحك انا بتصرف وياها*





*00000000000000000 وهنا البداية*



*انتظرو الحلقة الجاية*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام  عليكم
روووعة الجزء
بس اقول <<<كله تعترض 
الجزء قصير طوليه اشوي 
غناتي انتينا هع
مشكوورة ام محمد
تسلم الايادي
ريحان

----------


## جررريح الررروح

يلله اتحمسنا 
خيو 
نور الهدى
نتظر الاجزاء 
تحياتي لكي

----------


## نور الهدى

*الحلقة الرابعه*



*سناء ما عجبها حال اخوها وظلت تفكر شلون تقنع دهاء بأنها ترفض حبيب* 

*ظلت سناء تتصل على دهاء وتحاول تقنعها بأنها ترفض حبيب ودهاء لم يكن موقفها واضح* 
*فظلت تتصل الى حبيب وفي نفس الوقت كانت على اتصال بعلي* 

*[ ماا الذي يجول بخاطر دهاء ]* 

*هذا هو الشي الغامض الذي لم يعرف للان* 
*هل القلب يسع لشخصين في ان واحد ؟؟؟؟؟* 

*حدثت مشاكل بين دهاء وحبيب قبل عقد القران وحبيب كان يجهل التغير الذي اصاب دهاء* 

*ولكنه لحبه الشديد لها تغاضى عن كل المشاكل وظل متمسك فيها* 

*وقبل عقد القران بساعات اتصلت دهاء على حبيب* 

*دهاء : الو حبيب* 

*حبيب : هلا بحب حياتي* 

*دهاء : حبيب خلاص لا جون أني مو موافقة على الخطبة* 

*حبيب : ويش تقولين , ليش ويش صاير* 
*دهاء : بس مو صاير شي خلاص هونت* 

*حبيب : هونتين ليش هو كلام جهال* 

*دهاء: ما ابغي اعرس خلاص ما ابغي* 

*حبيب : وابوش ويش رايه* 
*دهاء : ابوي اني بقول اليه انت ما عليك* 

*قفل حبيب الجوال وراح الى اخوه حامل هموم الدنيا فوق راسه من سمع كلام دهاء* 

*حبيب : محمد , اتصل على اهل البنية وشوفهم على الوعد* 

*محمد : اكيد على الوعد مواعدينهم اليوم له* 
*حبيب : انت تاكد بعد قبل ما نروح* 
*محمد : اوكي صار الحين اتصل* 

*واتصل محمد على ابو دهاء يستفسر منه اذا كانو على الوعد او لا* 
*ورد الاب بأنه اوكي على الوعد* 
*طمن محمد حبيب وقال له ان ابو البنية على كلمته للحين* 

*راح اتصل حبيب لدهاء يخبرها بالي صار* 

*حبيب : الو دهاء* 

*دهاء : الو نعم ويش* 

*حبيب : ابوش يقول على الوعد وقال الى اخوي تعالو* 
*دهاء : أي ما رضي كلمته بس يقول انا عطيت الرجال كلمة وما انزلها ومو راضي يغير رايه* 

*حبيب : والحين ويش صاير وليش غيرتين رايش مو انتي الي قمتي تلمحي الي اجيب اهلي واخطبش ويش الي تغير* 

*دهاء ترد على حبيب بكل جفاء وعصبية : ما صار شي خلاص خلاص تعالو يا الله باي* 

*قفل حبيب التلفون وهو مصدوم ومحزون من الي سمعه وطريقة دهاء في الكلام وياه* 

*تم عقد القران ورجع حبيب الى منزله حتى من دون ان يقعد مع دهاء* 

*بعد ان صل بيتهم اتصلت دهاء عليه* 
*دهاء : وينك حتى القعده ما قعدت وياي* 

*حبيب : رجعت البيت , انتين من كلامش وياي قبل الملكة يبين انش ما تبين حتى تحاجيني فما حبيت اضايقش وطلعت* 

*دهاء : لا عادي تعال* 

*حبيب : زين عيل بجي روحي جهزي نفسش بنطلع برة ما بنقعد في بيتكم* 


*ومر حبيب على دهاء واخذه وياه* 

*وكانت تعابير وجه دهاء خالية من تعابير الفرح او الحزن* 




*حبيب: الحمد لله كثير , كنت كل يوم ادعي من ربي ان يجمعني وياش , ما تتصورين شقد فرحان بوجودش يمي , احس اني طاير ومو في وعي , قلبي من الفرحه يدق ويوقف* 


*دهاء : لهدرجة تحبني* 

*حبيب : انتي حبيبتي انتي عيوني الي اشوف فيها , انتي روحي انتي الهوا الي اتنفسه* 

*دهاء : وانا بعد احبك وان شاء الله اقدر اسعدك* 

*حبيب : دام انش صوبي اكيد بكون سعيد واسعد واحد في هالدنيا كلها بعد*

----------


## نور الهدى

*سناء : علي*



*علي : هاااا ويش تبين*



*سناء : الي صار مو نهاية الدنيا*



*علي : لا مو نهاية الدنيا , تحسبين انا استسلمت يحلم اخليها اليه*



*سناء : ويش بتسوي*



*علي : انا توني مكلمنها وما تقدر تنساني وقلت اليها تجي البيت بتفاهم وياها باجر , جهزي نفسك بكرة بتجي هي ابغيش تعطيني مجال اشوفها عشان اتفاهم وياها*



*سناء : وهي وافقت اتجي*


*علي : أي وافقت اصلا تبيني , انتي بس خليش وياي*


*سناء : انا وياك انت اخوي وتهمني سعادتك*



*000000000000000000000*


*في اليوم الثاني راحت دهاء بيت سناء , ورتبت سناء لعلي ودهاء الوضع بحيث انهم يكونون مع بعض عشان يتفاهمو على الوضع*



*وظل الحال على ما هو عليه بين علي ودهاء واستمرت بمقابلته واستطاع علي استمالت دهاء صوبه واقنعها بأنه يحبها ولازم تتطلق من حبيب عشان يتزوجها*



*حبيب لشدة حبه لدهاء كان يثق فيها ثقة عمياء وكان يتغاضى عن المشاكل الي كانت دهاء تفتعلها عشان تكسر الي بينها وبينه وبهذي الطريقة يطلقها وتتزوج بعدها بعلي*



*حبيب كان حبه يعميه عن تصرفات دهاء وكان يحاول بكل الطرق اسعادها وادخال السرور الى قلبها*



*وكانت تقابل احسان وحب وتضحية حبيب لها بخيانته مع علي بمساعده اخته سناء الي كانت تهئ لهم الجو والمكان*



*فشلت طريقة افتعال المشاكل الي كانت تمارسها دهاء مع حبيب لكي يطلقها وضاق علي ذرعا وقرر هو ودهاء بسلك طريق اخر للوصول الى مأربهم*





*راح تستغربوا من الدهاء الي كان لديهم*



*ان كيدهن لعظيم*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
مشكورة 
نوورية
على الجزء
عطاج الله الف عافية 
تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

> السلام عليكم
> مشكورة 
> نوورية
> على الجزء
> عطاج الله الف عافية 
> تحياتي



 
الله يعافيش ويسلمش ويسمرش ويسمنش


تشكري على المتابعه

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اهني المشكلة انا انصح الشباب الانتباه
وعدم رمي الثقة كاملة
نعم لابد مت الثقة ولاكن 
بدون مبالغة
ويعطيك الف عافية نور الهدى
تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

*الحلقه الخامسة**كانت ظروف عمل حبيب بأن يكون خارج  المنطقة التي  يعيش فيها , كانت طبيعة عمله في وسط البحر وكانت الوسيلة الوحيدة للاتصال بأهله هي عن طريق الاقمار الصناعيه  عن طرق الخط الثابت حيث ان الجوال ليست له تغطيه هناك , فتاخذ علي ودهاء هذه الفرصةللتقدم في الخطوة الثانية لكي يطلق حبيب دهاء**كان حبيب بعد انتهاء دوامه يتصل يوميا في اهله والى زوجته دهاء ووفي يوم عندما انتهى دوامه اتصل الى زوجته ولكن كان الاتصال غير كل الاتصالات التي اجراها لها**حبيب: الو حبيبتي عمري حياتي ورحي وعيوني شخبارش وحشتيني موووووووووت**دهاء : هلا فيك عمري شخبار ك انت**حبيب : بخير دام انش يا بعد عمري بخير**دهاء: حبيب**حبيب : عيون حبيب وروحه**دهاء :  امس صار شي غريب**حبيب : ويش صار**دهاء : امس بعد ما انت قفلت التلفون جاني اتصال من رقمك الجوال**حبيب: كيف ؟؟ ما فهمت كيف يجيك اتصال وجوالي مقفل ولا فيه ارسال اصلا**دهاء : ما ادري بس جاني اتصال منه وانا خفت**حبيب : ما يصير كيف تصير هاذي , حبيبتي لا تخافي يمكن رقم يشابه رقمي شوفي عدل**دهاء : لا هذا رقمك , حبيب في شي ابغي اقوله اليك**حبيب : قولي ويش في**دهاء : اني من كنت صغيرة كان في جني اسمه العاشق موجود بحياتي وابوي حاول يبعده عني بس ما قدر**حبيب : ويش تقولين ؟؟؟؟؟**دهاء : الجني اخذ عهد على ابوي انه ما اتزوج من شخص احبه**حبيب : حبيبتي لا تخافين ولا تحاتين ووكلي امرش الى الله وانا بكرة راجع وبشوف ويش السالفه  قفلي وروحي توضئي ونامي وبكرة من الصبح بكون عندش**دهاء : اوكي تصبح على خير**حبيب : وانتي من اهله**لم ينم حبيب تلك الليلة وظل يفكر في حب حياته وشو قاعد يصير وياها وفي الكلام الي قالته والي يطير العقل من راسه**وما ان اصبح الصباح حتى اخذ الاذن من المدير ونزل الى ديرته**ما ان وصل سلم على امه واهله وعلى طول راح الى خطيبته الي اشتاق اليها والي قلبه يرجف من الخوف عليها**دق حبيب على دهاء**حبيب : صباح الخير يا احلى وردة**دهاء : صباح النور حبيب , حبيب وصلت انت ؟**حبيب: أي وانا في الطريق اليش جهزي روحش جاي باخذش**دهاء: اوكي بجهز نفسي الحين واذا وصلت سوى رنه وبطلع اليك**حبيب: اوكي يالله جاينش اسرع من البرق , حياتي دهاء**دهاء : نعم**حبيب : احبش وبسوي المستحيل لاسعادش وحمايتش**دهاء: واني بعد احبك  , باااي بروح اجهز نفسي**حبيب : باااي**انتظرو الحلقة الجاية*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
والله ماطلعت هينه 
هاذي ام الجنانوة هع
مشكوورة نوررية
عساج ع القوة 
متباركة بعيد الولاية
تحياتي

----------


## فرح

بجد قصه روووعه 
وانا امووووت ع شي اسمه قصص 
تسلم يدينك يالغلا ام محمد 
وجااااري الانتظاااااار 
وكل عاااام وانت بخــــــــير ..

----------


## نور الهدى

> السلام عليكم
> والله ماطلعت هينه 
> هاذي ام الجنانوة هع
> مشكوورة نوررية
> عساج ع القوة 
> متباركة بعيد الولاية
> تحياتي



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة والاكرام* 

*ههههه* 

*ما كذب حدسش ام جنانوه الا ام ونص بعد*

*ما بحرق اليش القصة تابعي وبشوفي ان صدق ام جنانوه* 


*يسلمو رواحينوه على المتابعه*

----------


## نور الهدى

> بجد قصه روووعه 
> 
> وانا امووووت ع شي اسمه قصص 
> تسلم يدينك يالغلا ام محمد 
> وجااااري الانتظاااااار 
> 
> وكل عاااام وانت بخــــــــير ..



 
وانتي بالف صحه وسلامة وخير 


هلا ومرحبا بأم حمزاوي 


نورت المشاركة بمتابعتش

----------


## نور الهدى

*الحلقة السادسة**وصل حبيب الى منزل دهاء , واخذها وذهب الى منزله  وكان متوتر وخائف على زوجته والذي يحدث لها ولم يفكر ابدا ان تكون زوجته وحب حياته تكذب عليه وتلفق مثل هالاكاذيب**لم يخطر في باله ان البنت الذي منحها كل شي وعمل المستحيل لاسعادها وتغرب لأجلها ان تخونه مع رجل اخر وتعمل المستحيل لتتخلص منه**طرق ملتويه كلها دهاء ومكر لتخرج من هذه العلاقة من دون خسارة ولا يهم اذا كان الذي احبها بجنون ووثق فيها وسلمها حياته ان يتضرر**عندما يسلك الانسان طريق الغلط وينسى ان له رب ووراءه حساب فأنه يصبح اكثر شر ومكرا وخبثا من الشيطان**استفسر حبيب من زوجته قضية الجني المزعوم وقد اقنعته انه من صغرها وهو متمسك بها وانه تحدث لها حوادث ومواقف غريبة ويكون سببها الجني المزعوم**وذكرت له عدة مواقف ملفقه  ومنسوجه من خيالها ولان حبيب كان يثق بكل كلمة كانت تقولها زوجته فانه صدقها وزداد خوفه عليها**حبيب : حبيبتي وبعد عمري انتين لا تخافين ان شاء الله بسوي المستحيل عشان تفتكين منه ان شاء الله لو نسافر اخر الدنيا**دهاء : ابوي حاول من الصغر وما خل شي الا وسواه بس ما في فايدة**حبيب: لا تخافين الله ويانا وبنحصل حل دام ان ايمانا قوي بالله ورسوله واهل بيته , اصبري انتين شوي وان بستفسر وبسأل وان شاء الله نحصل احد يفكش من هالبلا**دهاء : حبيب تراني خايفه لان كل ليلة تصير لي اشياء غريبة وكل يهدد بأن بيضر اهلي**حبيب : انتين ما تخلين اليش قرآن تحت راسش له , قبل لا تنامين اقري اليش كم سورة وتوضئي ونامي  وان شاء الله ما بيقدر يجي صوبش**دهاء : ان شاء الله الي علي بسويه والباقي على الله , حبيب تاخرت قوم رجعني البيت**حبيب : اوكي جهزي روحش ونزلي تحت انا انتظرش بسيارة**دهاء : اوكي**وصل حبيب دهاء بيتهم ورجع بيتهم وهو طول الطريق يفكر في الحاله ويفكر شنو الحل وويش يسوي وسرحان ومو مركز على أي شي لا شارع ولا سيارات ولا أي شي**وفجأة قطع تفكيره وسرحانه صوت الجوال وهو يرن , والي استغرب منه ان الرقم خارجي  فما رد عليه  وخلاه يرن لما سكت بروحه**بعد ما وصل بيتهم اتصل الى دهاء يتطمن عليها  وقال لها عن الاتصال وانه ما رد عليه**ووهو كان يكلم دهاء جاه الاتصال مرة ثانية وشجعته دهاء على الرد عليه , قطع اتصاله بدهاء ورد على الاتصال بعد اصرار من دهاء عليه بأنه يرد عليه**رد حبيب على الاتصال لكنه لم يتكلم وظل ساكت لكن المتصل باشره على طول بتهديد وهو يقول اليه ان زوجته ملك اليه من صغرها ومحد بيقدر ياخذها منه  وعلى طول حبيب من خوفه وارتباكه قفل الجوال**واتصل على طول الى دهاء وخبرها بالي صار ودهاء زادت من خوفه وارتباكه وتوتره بقولها اليه انه هذا الجني يأتي اليها على طول وانه يتكلم معها**حبيب بعد ما قفل من عند دهاء ظل صاحي ويفكر وهو خائف على زوجته**وغفت عينه ونام  وبعد ما صحى من النوم لقى في تلفونه عدة اتصالات من نفس الرقم وبعد  مسجات كلها تهديد  في اهل حبيب وانه راح يضرهم وراح تصير بلاوي الى اهله**واتصل في دهاء مباشرة واخبرها بالي صار وكان يعتقد مثل ما قالت له بانه الجني العاشق لانه كان يصدقها ويثق فيها ولا يشك ابدا في ان تكون كاذبه او انها تلفق**يتبع في الحلقة القادمة*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*ولم يفكر ابدا ان تكون زوجته وحب حياته تكذب عليه وتلفق مثل هالاكاذيب*

*صدق هذي داهية*
*نور الهدى* 
*نتظر بفارغ الصبر الحلقة القادمة*
*لكي تحياتي*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

نور  اذا بينزل المطر منك انا بينزل ثلوج وخاصه مع البرجد اللي عندنا 
والاشد دخولي هنا بيصير ثلوج وصقيع
المهم نجي للقصه
بصراحه القصه رووووووووعه وكلمه روعه قليل فيها 
وماستغرب منها لاني  سمعت قصه شبيها منها وكانت مع علاقتين وسوت 
المستحيل عشان تنهي الثاني وتقريبا نهته بس
لسى تسئل نفسها هل ممكن قلبها يحب اثنين
بس قصتك غير طلع فيها جناونو ودواهي وغرابيل
ولا تتاخري علينا بالقصه  لاني كتحمسه لها حييل وابي اعرف النهايه
يسلموا حبابه ع القصه
دمووعه

----------


## فرح

بجد هالدهاء ...داااااهيه وكبيره ام الجنااااانوه 
وهذه ينطبق عليها .. ان كيدهن عظيم ..
يسلمووو يالغلا ام محمد 
_جـــــــــااااري الانتظاااار .._
بجد ام حموودي بس لو تكبرين الخط اشويااات ..

----------


## نور الهدى

> *ولم يفكر ابدا ان تكون زوجته وحب حياته تكذب عليه وتلفق مثل هالاكاذيب*
> 
> *صدق هذي داهية*
> *نور الهدى* 
> *نتظر بفارغ الصبر الحلقة القادمة*
> 
> *لكي تحياتي*



جررريح الرووح

الحب اعمى 

تشكر على المتابعه

----------


## نور الهدى

> نور اذا بينزل المطر منك انا بينزل ثلوج وخاصه مع البرجد اللي عندنا 
> 
> والاشد دخولي هنا بيصير ثلوج وصقيع
> المهم نجي للقصه
> بصراحه القصه رووووووووعه وكلمه روعه قليل فيها 
> وماستغرب منها لاني سمعت قصه شبيها منها وكانت مع علاقتين وسوت 
> المستحيل عشان تنهي الثاني وتقريبا نهته بس
> لسى تسئل نفسها هل ممكن قلبها يحب اثنين
> بس قصتك غير طلع فيها جناونو ودواهي وغرابيل
> ...



هلا وغلا بدموعه 

تصدقين اول ما عرفت بالقصة ظليت افكر لهدرجة في بشر توصلهم افكارهم لهشي 

طلعت داهية وداهيه 

سمعنا عن قصص صارت بس بهالمستوى اول مرة اشوف 

وفي اشياء ما تمر الا على من اعمى عينه وقلبه الحب والوهم 

الله يعين المحبين , والي خل السالفة تمر عليه صغر سنه و قلة خبرته في هالحياة 

الله يعوضه ان شاء الله

----------


## نور الهدى

> بجد هالدهاء ...داااااهيه وكبيره ام الجنااااانوه 
> 
> وهذه ينطبق عليها .. ان كيدهن عظيم ..
> يسلمووو يالغلا ام محمد 
> _جـــــــــااااري الانتظاااار .._
> بجد ام حموودي بس لو تكبرين الخط اشويااات ..



من عيوني ام حمزاوي اكبر الخط ان شاء الله

يعني مو بس اني الي طلع نظري ضعيف  :amuse: 

ودهاء اسم على مسمى دهاء شياطين واباليس مو بشر

----------


## نور الهدى

*الحلقة السابعة*


*استمرت اتصالات التهديد إلى حبيب ولكن حبيب كان لا يهتم لهذه التهديدات وكان على طول يطمئن زوجته بأنه ما راح يصيدها شي وأن الحافظ الله* 

*واخذ حبيب يتحرك على الموضوع وراح إلى الشيخ وقص عليه قصة خطيبته مع الجني وظل معه على اتصال أول بأول وكان يخبره بكل ما يجري لزوجته* 

*وبعدها اخذ التهديد يأخذ منحى آخر حيث انه اخذ يهدد حبيب في أهله وكان حبيب يقول الى خطيبته كل شي يوصل اليه* 

*وفي لليلة من الليالي بعد ما وصل دهاء منزلها ووصل بيتهم اتصلت دهاء عليه* 

*دهاء : الو حبيب حبيبي* 
*حبيب : هلا دهاء هلا بالوردة بالقمر* 
*دهاء : خلاص حبيب الجني ما بيسوي شي في اهلك* 
*حبيب : ويش دراش انتين وشلون عرفتين* 
*دهاء : اني كتبت رساله وحطيتها اليه في الغرفة قبل لا اطلع معاك كتبت فيها اليه انه اذا بيصير شي خل يصير فيني اني مو في اهلك . هم ما اليهم ذنب* 

*حبيب : كتبتين رساله الى منهو ؟* 
*دهاء : الى الجني العاشق , وكتبت فيها انه اذا موافق خل ياخذ الاوراق , واني رجعت البيت وما في اوراق يعني تطمن ما بيصير في اهلك شي* 

*حبيب بعد ما قفل من عند دهاء ارتاح اشوي ونام ولما قعد الصبح شاف في جواله مكالمات لم يرد عليها من رقم غريب* 
*وفيها رساله تقول ان زوجتك فدتك وفدت اهلك بنفسها , واذا تحبها وتخاف عليها عندك اسبوع واحد اذا ما تطلقها بتحصلها مقطعه في احضانك* 

*ازداد حزن حبيب وهمه وخوفه على زوجته بعد موقفها الاخير كبرت البنت في عينه وزاد غلاها عنده واخذ يدعي ربه ان الله يفرج عن زوجته ويفكهم من هالبلوى الي صابتهم* 

*كان في شهر محرم وحبيب في وسط الحسينية وكان يوم سابع اخذ حبيب يدعي ربه ويتوسل بابو فاضل انه يفرج عن زوجته ويفك ازمتهم وقتها وصلته رساله من الرقم الغريب* 

*[ لو تدعي ربك لليل ونهار ولو تتوسل بأي احد ما راح ينفعك وزوجتك لي مو لغيري ]* 
*زاد غضب حبيب شلون يقول هذا وشهالكلام الي فيه تعدي على الله سبحانه وتعالى* 
*دهاء كانت على علم بأن حبيب مواظب على الذهاب الى الحسينية وهو وعدها بأنه سيدعي ان الله يفرج عنها فأتفقت مع علي بانه يدز مسج في هذا الوقت بذات حتى يثبطو من عزيمة حبيب ويزرعون الخوف في قلبه* 


*هذا قليل من الدهاء في الحلقة الجايه راح تشوفوا ما هو اعظم*

----------


## فرح

تسلم يدينك غاااليتي ام حمووودي 
ويعطيك العااافيه ...بجد شوقتيني 
اتاااابعها بشووووق ..
جااااري الانتظاااار...

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*بل الى هل الدرجة فيها الحقارة انها اتجاري ربها*

*بس من جد حبيب على نياته*
*نتظر الحلقة القادمة* 
*ام محمد* 
*على احر من الجمر*
*ولكي تقديري واحترامي*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هذي مو بس تجاري الجنانوة صارت تعرض ع امر ربها وان بيدها كل شي
وماخاب من سماها داهيه ربي يدهيها بدواهي
وتدري البارحه كنت طالعه وانا بالطريق افكر بالقصه
وكيف تعرفت دواهي على علي<<محق اسم عليه
المهم اقول الحين هو الاهبل ماخاف من اخته يعني
زي ماعرفته هي على صديقتها انه ممكن هي تكون زيها وتكلم وكذا
وعلى مانسمع انهم يرضاوها على بنت الناس بس مايرضاها على خواتهم
بس هو لسى غافل بالي بيسوه في حبيب المسكين
وصدق من قال الحب اعمى

----------


## نور الهدى

> تسلم يدينك غاااليتي ام حمووودي 
> 
> ويعطيك العااافيه ...بجد شوقتيني 
> اتاااابعها بشووووق ..
> 
> جااااري الانتظاااار...



 
الليلة بحط اليكم الحلقة الجاية 

ويسلموووو ام حمزاوي على المتابعه 


الله يسلمك ويعافيك ويخليك  :cool:

----------


## نور الهدى

> *بل الى هل الدرجة فيها الحقارة انها اتجاري ربها*
> 
> *بس من جد حبيب على نياته*
> *نتظر الحلقة القادمة* 
> *ام محمد* 
> *على احر من الجمر*
> 
> *ولكي تقديري واحترامي*



اي تكذب حضرتها الكذبة وتصدقها 

بس ربك موجود 

يسلمو خيو جريح على الحضور والمتابعه

----------


## نور الهدى

> هذي مو بس تجاري الجنانوة صارت تعرض ع امر ربها وان بيدها كل شي
> وماخاب من سماها داهيه ربي يدهيها بدواهي
> وتدري البارحه كنت طالعه وانا بالطريق افكر بالقصه
> وكيف تعرفت دواهي على علي<<محق اسم عليه
> المهم اقول الحين هو الاهبل ماخاف من اخته يعني
> زي ماعرفته هي على صديقتها انه ممكن هي تكون زيها وتكلم وكذا
> وعلى مانسمع انهم يرضاوها على بنت الناس بس مايرضاها على خواتهم
> بس هو لسى غافل بالي بيسوه في حبيب المسكين
> وصدق من قال الحب اعمى



 
على حسب علمي ان صاحب القصة ما كتب كل شي 

يعني في دواهي اكبر من هذي 

وبلاوي كانت تكذبها على ربها , هو كتبها بالمختصر

كل واحد حسابه يوم الحساب 

والي يبيع اخرته بدنياه مرده بيندم 

وكما تدين تدان 

هم الخبلان نسو  ان مثل ما هم يسووون بيصير لهم وراح يدفعون الثمن بعدين 

دمعوه يسلموووووووووو على المتابعه

----------


## زهور الامل

بصراحه هذه اول مره ادخل واقرأقصه 
لاني ما احب القراءه كفايه كتب المدرسه 
كرهتنا في اي شي ...بس حمستني
الغاليه فرووح هووون ...
ياارب فيه ناس الى هالدرجه منحطيييين 
توصل الى بها الجرأه الى رب العالمين 
وسادتها اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
ماتوقعت ابد فيه نوعيه من الناس هيك 
يعطيك العافيه ..خالوووه ام محمد > 
اذا لقب خالووه يضايقك ..ما اقررها مره ثانيه 
بنتظاار الحلقه القادمه .نبيها اطووول اقرع ويشيرط .

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
واوو 
اجزاء واجد بنتظاري
مشكورة 
نورية 
 على الاجزاء 
انشاء الله يمديني اقراهم 
تحياتي
روح وريحان

----------


## نور الهدى

*الحلقة الثامنه**ظلت رسائل التهديد مستمره على حبيب وحبيب زاد قلقه وخوفه على دهاء وتغيرت احواله والكل يسأل ويش فيه حبيب**ومر الاسبوع بسلام ولم يحدث الى دهاء مكروه وحمد حبيب ربه حمدا كثير لان الله سلم زوجته من اذى الجني**وتحيرت دهاء وعلي وظلو يفكرون في طريقة  يخلو حبيب يطلق دهاء من دون شوشرة وفضيحه**فأخذ علي  ودهاء يطرشون مسجات تهديد ولكن هذه المرة تهديد في اهل دهاء**وصل المسج الى حبيب [ اذا ما طلقت زوجتك راح تصير في بيتهم بلاوي   , اول شي ابوها بيطلق امها وبعدها ابوها راح يموت , واختها راح تتطلق , واختها الثانية بيسقط الي في بطنها وحياتهم راح تنقلب الى جحيم وانت بتكون السبب , وفي النهاية راح تمرض دهاء وبتروح من يدك شوي شوي وراح تخسر كل شي  وتظلم عائلة بأكملها**ومن ناحية ثانية بعد ما اخبر حبيب دهاء بهذا المسج اخذت تلح عليه بطلاق وتحاول تقنعه فيه ولكن حبيب كان متمسك فيها وبحبها ورفض الطلاق وكان يقول اليها ان  ما بيصير شي الا الي الله كاتبه وهذا الجني ما بيقدر يسوي شي**وانه مستحيل يفرط فيها وهو موكل امره لربه  وان شاء الله الله بيسلمها وبيسلمه ويسلم اهلها من كل شر**وكان حبيب يصر على دهاء انه اذا كانت تريد الطلاق فانه لازم تخبر اهلها ويشوفون رايهم في الموضوع**لكن دهاء كانت ترفض وبشدة ان تخبر اهلها عن السالفه**وكانت تحلف حبيب وتترجاه انه ما يقول الى اهلها  وحبيب انصاع لامرها ولم يخبر اهلها بذالك**فأخذو يفكرون بطريقة اخرى للحصول على الطلاق فأخبرت دهاء حبيب بان يطلق حتى تتحرر من الجني وقبل نهاية العده يرجع اليها ومن غير علم اهلها وهذا بيكون حل سلمي ومن غير مشاكل**رفض حبيب الفكرة لكن دهاء اصرت وقالت له انها سألت عالم دين وقال اليها انه اذا كان في صلاح اليهم فعادي يسوونه وشرطت على حبيب انه يقول في الطلاق انه غير مدخول بها  وحبيب رفض لانه يخالف الدين والشرع وتحت اصرار دهاء واعلامه بأن عالم الدين اخبرها بانه يجوز لهم ذلك لانه في افراج لهما**وهي اصلا لا سألت شيخ ولا شي كله كذب لارغام حبيب على الطلاق**يتبع في الحلقة الجاية*

----------


## نور الهدى

*الحلقة التاسعه**علي : دهاء ها ويش سويتين**دهاء : مو راضي حاولت اقنعه انه يطلقني بس هو مو راضي**علي : لمتى احنا بنظل جديه , متى بنفتك منه ترى انا تعبت منه**دهاء : حتى انا تعبت وربي ولا عت جبدي بعد , حاولت بس مو فايد فيه شي . وكل كلمة والثانية يقول الي خل نقول الى اهلش , يبي يفضحني**علي : دهاء خلش ذكية عامليه بحب وبيني اليه انش تحبينه وانش متمسكة فيه وما راح تفرطين فيه  واصري عليه ان تحلو المشكلة عشان تقدرو تتزوجو**دهاء : مو مقصرة وكل الي يبيه اعطيه اياه ومخليتنه فوق في العالي عشان بس يسمع كلامي ويطلق وافتك منه**علي : أي خلش ذكية وهانت وان شاء الله يطلق وغصبا عليه يطلق , انتي عليش توهميه انش راح ترجعين اليه ومباشرة راح تتزوجو**دهاء : ما فاتني هالشي انا اصلا خليته يجهز الى الزواج وخليته يوديني اشترى كل الي ابغاه بحجة ان بنتزوج مباشرة بعد ما نرجع الى بعض**علي : اه منش وما قلتين الي طلعتي موب سهلة**دهاء: لا والله عيل تبي اعيش وياه ببلاش , لا لازم اخليه يدفع ما في شي ببلاش هالايام كل شي بثمنه ولو يستاهل بعد ما عليه**علي : الله يغربلش عليش دهاء ما هو عند غيرش , والي يشوفش يقول مسكينه وما تسوين شي**دهاء : حسبالك عيل ويش الدنيا تبي جديه اذا ما تصير ذيب بياكلونك الذئاب**علي : متى بتكلمينه ؟**دهاء : الليلة بكلمه وبقنعه وما بخليه الا لما يوافق وبالمرة باخذ من عنده كم  الف بحجة اني اجهز روحي للزواج**علي : خلاص الليلة ابي الرد زين**دهاء : صار الحين بقفل زين واذا رجعت بقول اليك اخر التطورات**خاطري احط فيها بدست هالدهاء* *هذا مو في القصة*

----------


## نور الهدى

> بصراحه هذه اول مره ادخل واقرأقصه 
> 
> لاني ما احب القراءه كفايه كتب المدرسه 
> كرهتنا في اي شي ...بس حمستني
> الغاليه فرووح هووون ...
> ياارب فيه ناس الى هالدرجه منحطيييين 
> توصل الى بها الجرأه الى رب العالمين 
> وسادتها اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
> ماتوقعت ابد فيه نوعيه من الناس هيك 
> ...



هلا وغلا بغفران 

منورة المشاركة 

امس رديت بس اختفى الرد قلت مو مشكلة ارد عليش ان شاء الله اربع خمس مرات

والله استانس اذا ناديتيني خاله 

وشحلاتها طالعه من بوك زي العسل

----------


## نور الهدى

> السلام عليكم
> واوو 
> اجزاء واجد بنتظاري
> مشكورة 
> نورية 
> على الاجزاء 
> انشاء الله يمديني اقراهم 
> تحياتي
> روح وريحان



اذا ما قريتيهم بتروح عليش 

باجر بحذفهم  :wink: 

خش متابعه بشورة 

باقي كم حلقة بس :cool:

----------


## فرح

وااااي كنت :med:  انتظر :mad:  من الصباااح ..
ام حمووودي واخيراً فرجت :signthankspin:  ...
بجد طلعت دهاااء داااهيه عووووده 
وهالغلي هذا ..كيف بس بعدين يزوجها ...صحيح اذا قالووا
الحب اعمى   ...
يعطيك العااافيه غاااليتي ام حموودي 
جاااري الانتظااار ..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اعيش وياه ببلاش , لا لازم اخليه يدفع ما في شي ببلاش هالايام كل شي بثمنه ولو يستاهل بعد ما عليه*

*صدق انها حقير كاملة*
*خاطري ادوس عليها*
*وهذا حبيب يعني الى هل الدرجة مو منتبه اليها*
*مايحس الى تصرفاتها وين نايم*

*نتظر بحماس باقي الحلقات خيو*
*تحياتي*

----------


## نور الهدى

> وااااي كنت انتظر من الصباااح ..
> 
> ام حمووودي واخيراً فرجت ...
> بجد طلعت دهاااء داااهيه عووووده 
> وهالغلي هذا ..كيف بس بعدين يزوجها ...صحيح اذا قالووا
> الحب اعمى ...
> يعطيك العااافيه غاااليتي ام حموودي 
> 
> جاااري الانتظااار ..



صباح الخير ام حمزاوي 

ام حمزاوي يتروالي الي بين علي ودهاء مو حب الا هو فتنه وثبتها الشيطان في راسهم , الي عرفته ان علي مشيته مو عدله يعني مصاحب ابليس , وتعرفي طبيعة الانسان انه الحاجة الي تصير عند غيره تصير احلى ويسيل لعابه عليها وبعد ابليس بيزن على راسه  :noworry:

----------


## نور الهدى

> *اعيش وياه ببلاش , لا لازم اخليه يدفع ما في شي ببلاش هالايام كل شي بثمنه ولو يستاهل بعد ما عليه*
> 
> *صدق انها حقير كاملة*
> *خاطري ادوس عليها*
> *وهذا حبيب يعني الى هل الدرجة مو منتبه اليها*
> *مايحس الى تصرفاتها وين نايم* 
> *نتظر بحماس باقي الحلقات خيو*
> 
> *تحياتي*



 
صباح الخير والسرور اخي جررريح 

مو نايم حبيب , بس لان حبه وثقته كانت عمياء , ولا تنسى انه كان صغير بسن 21 سنة بس على ما اعتقد , والمراهقة طاغيه على الرشد الي فيه 

والحياة تجارب 

يا ما عشنا وشفنا وطحنا في مواقف الله العالم فيها , والحين بعد ما كبرنا وتفتح مخنا شوي قمنا نسأل روحنا شلون طحنا في هالمواقف وين مخنا كان 

ولكن الحمدلله اننا صحينا 

وحبيب اكيد اخذها عبرة وصار اقوى واوعى من الاول بكثير 

الضربة الي ما تكسر ظهرك تقويه على قولتهم 

صح المثل لو اني خربطت فيه  :toung:

----------


## زهور الامل

*علي : الله يغربلش عليش دهاء ما هو عند غيرش , والي يشوفش يقول مسكينه وما تسوين شي*
*زين انك تعترف انها داااهيه ..*
*يسلموو خااالووو ام محمد*
*ويعطيك العاافيه* 
*خااالوو مو طوليييين* 
*جاااري الانتظاار .*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *علي : الله يغربلش عليش دهاء ما هو عند غيرش , والي يشوفش يقول مسكينه وما تسوين شي*
> 
> *زين انك تعترف انها داااهيه ..*
> *يسلموو خااالووو ام محمد*
> *ويعطيك العاافيه* 
> *خااالوو مو طوليييين* 
> 
> *جاااري الانتظاار .*



 
الله يسلمك ويوفقك خالوه 

من عنوني ما اطول عليش 

كل شي ولا غفورة 
على فكرة زادت محبتش في قلبي من قمتي تناديني خالوه  :toung:

----------


## نور الهدى

*الحلقة العاشرة**دهاء : حبيب انا سألت الشيخ الي كان يدرسنا في الحوزة وشرحت اليه الحالة وقال ان اذا كان في فرج الينا فلا مانع من انكم تتطلقو وقبل انتهاء العدة ترجعوا**حبيب : لا تقولين جديه دهاء , مستحيل انا اطلقش او افكر في هذا الشي تعرفين اني احبش ومستحيل استغنى عنش  او اخليش**دهاء : حبيب اسمعني  ما عندنا الا هذا الحل , ما في طريقة بنتخلص منها من الجني الا الطلاق وما ان ينفك الرابط بنفتك فيه وما بنخسر شي كلها ثلاثة اشهر وقبل ما تنتهي العدة بنرجع الى بعض**حبيب : لا لا لا لا اجيبين طاري الطلاق**دهاء : اذا تحبني وتخاف علي وعلى اهلي لازم تسوي الي اقوله اليك  , ما ابغي يتاذى اهلي واكون انا السبب**حبيب : لا ان شاء الله ما راح يصير فيهم شي  بنوكل امرنا الى الله  , وبعدين ما بنقدر نرجع الى بعض بسهوله , دهاء شرايش نقول الى بيتكم وناخذ رأي ابوش ونشوفه ويش يقول**دهاء : لا لا لا لا لا  , ما ابغي اهلي يدرون بسالفه , خل هذا الشي بيني وبينك  ما ابغيهم يعرفوا , شوف انت لما تطلقني  تقول للقاضي انك ما دخلت بي**حبيب : ليش , ما يجوز انا دخلت ابش شلون اقول اليه اني ما دخلت ابش  , وفي هذه الحاله بيكون الوضع غير وما يجوز الينا**دهاء : لا انا سألت الشيخ وقال الي انه في افراج اليكم وعشان يصير رجوعكم اسهل لبعض بعدين**حبيب : متى سألتينه انتين ؟؟؟؟؟؟**دهاء : عندي رقمه من ايام الحوزة , وانا اتصلت اليه وطلبت مساعدته وشرحت اليه كل شي وهو قال الي جديه**حبيب :  لا لا مستحيل افكر في هالشي**دهاء : بس هذا هو الحل الوحيد لنا**حبيب : خلاص اجل بروح الى القاضي وبشرح اليه كل شي وان شاء الله ما يصير الا كل خير*

----------


## فرح

يااارب شقد داااهيه ..دهاء 
تفكيرها بجد شيطااااني ..حشى مو بنت .
يسلمووو ام حمووودي ..
يعطيك العااافيه ..
جــــاررري الانتظااار ..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*صراحة ودي اقول كم كلمة بس ماسك الساني*
*من حقارة هل البنت*
*انا صراحة سمعت بقصة مثلها صارة*
*بس عليها اضافات نفس الشي انها قلت سالفة الجني*
*بس هم ادعت انها اتشوف ملائكة والعياد بالله*
*وكان خطيبها مايقدر يكذبها لان غير الثقة الا انها قالت شي مو اي واحد يقوله*
*الا اذا نسى ربه والله اعلم*
*نشوف باقي الحلقات اذا هي او لا*
*يعطيك الف عافية خيو ام محمد*
*وجعلك على القوة*
*وفي موازين حسناتك ان شاء الله على النقل الرائع والمميز*
*تحياتي*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*احم احم طبعا رديت من قبل بس انحذف مع ترقية المنتدى* 


*<<ام حمود الظاهر اللي اشتكيت لك منها* 

*داعيه انه ينحذف على عمري * 






*المهم ..*

* دخت من هالدهاء وسوالف الجني العاشق*


*صدق لكل إمريء من إسمه نصيب* 


*وحبيب مصدقها في كل شيء ولا بعد مصدق انه الجني يرسل مسجات* 



*الحب اعمى ..*



*مسكين متمسك فيها ومو متحمل ثلاث شهور يبتعد عنها* 


*بس على الاغلب  الرومانسيين وبشدده ياخذوا حريم مايقدروا لهم هالحب ويستغلوا محبتهم* 


*لمصالحهم الخاصه ..ويستغفلوهم ..*


*في إنتظار تكملة القصه غناتي ام حمودي* 


*تشوقت لها وتشوقت اشوف نهاية العاشق حبيب والعاشق جني ومؤامرات دهاؤوه وعلي* 



*ربي يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## نور الهدى

> يااارب شقد داااهيه ..دهاء 
> 
> تفكيرها بجد شيطااااني ..حشى مو بنت .
> يسلمووو ام حمووودي ..
> يعطيك العااافيه ..
> جــــاررري الانتظااار ..



*اشك في انها بنت* 

*اخاف تطلع بنت ابليس البكر* 

*يسلموا ام حمزاوي على المتابعه*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *صراحة ودي اقول كم كلمة بس ماسك الساني*
> 
> *من حقارة هل البنت*
> *انا صراحة سمعت بقصة مثلها صارة*
> *بس عليها اضافات نفس الشي انها قلت سالفة الجني*
> *بس هم ادعت انها اتشوف ملائكة والعياد بالله*
> *وكان خطيبها مايقدر يكذبها لان غير الثقة الا انها قالت شي مو اي واحد يقوله*
> *الا اذا نسى ربه والله اعلم*
> *نشوف باقي الحلقات اذا هي او لا*
> ...



هلا فيك خيو جرريح 

ملائكة تشوف  :huh:  :huh: 

اكبر شلخه سمعتها  :bigsmile: 

عاد هاذي البنت الي تقول شافت ملائكة اكيد مو صاحية يعني في خربطة في فيوزات مخها 

يسلمو خيو على المتابعه

----------


## نور الهدى

> *احم احم طبعا رديت من قبل بس انحذف مع ترقية المنتدى* 
> 
> 
> *<<ام حمود الظاهر اللي اشتكيت لك منها*  
> *داعيه انه ينحذف على عمري*  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يعافيش ويسلمش 

الظاهر الزعلانة دعت عليش من الصبح عشان جديه انحذف ردش  :toung: 

بس افا تزعل من ام العبابيد 

ما في ابرئ من قلب اموله 

سحابة صيف وبتمر ما تقدر اصلا على زعلش هي  :amuse: 

اي الجنانوه وصل عندهم التطور وقامو يدزون مسجات بعد 

 :deh:   :deh:   :deh: 

شكلي من كثر ما اتحجج بسالفة الجن بتروح عليي منهم 

الله يستر  :laugh: 

سكنهم في مساكنهم 

على سالفة الجن اخواني اثنينهم يقولون ان في من يطق النافذة عليهم في الليل وهم يشوفون التلفزيون وانا محتارة اصدقهم لو اضحك عليهم 

بس ما عندي غير الضحك شسوي 
يحلفون بالله ان في من يطق على زجاج النافذة في الليل واكثر من مرة 

واختي واخوي يقولون انهم شافو جنية 

تخوف السالفه مو 

تحيرنا والله 

طولت عليش اخاف الحين تخافين زيادة  :rolleyes:

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

مشكوورة اختي نور الهدى على القصه الرائعه والمميزه

والله يعطيج العافيه

وننتظر التكمله 

تقبلي مروري

----------


## نور الهدى

> مشكوورة اختي نور الهدى على القصه الرائعه والمميزه
> 
> والله يعطيج العافيه 
> وننتظر التكمله  
> 
> تقبلي مروري



هلا وغلا بونة حزن 

الله يسلمش ويعافيش 

وتشكري على المتابعه

----------


## نور الهدى

*الحلقة الحادية عشر**بعد محاولات ملحه من دهاء على حبيب عشان يتم الطلاق  استسلم اخير حبيب اليها ووافق على كلامها وتم الطلاق ولكنه كان في قلبه غير راضا عن الطلاق ومكره عليه**ووبعد الطلاق رجع حبيب الى منزله حزين كئيب مخنوق**ام حبيب : حبيب ويش فيك غناتي**حبيب : ما فيني شي يمه**ام حبيب :  ما يصير مافيك شي اعرفك اني فيك شي ويش صاير ؟**حبيب : ما صاير شي اماه له بس تعبان اشوي وبروح اريح**ام حبيب : زين روح وبجيب اليك الغدا الحين**حبيب : لا ما ابي شي تعبان ابغي ارتاح خلي الغدا لبعدين**ام  حبيب : على راحتك**ام حبيب في خاطرها فيه شي هالولد مو خلي ما علي منه**صعد حبيب غرفته وهو مثقل بالهموم والاحزان وارجوله غصب توصله الى غرفته   وامه تراقب من بعيد وقلبها يقرصها على ولدها**وحاسة انه فيه شي وانه مو خلي**حبس حبيب روحه في غرفته وهو يفكر في الي صار وشلون فقد اعز انسانه دخلت حياته**ولعن الدنيا وما فيها الي فرقته عن الي ملكت كل احساس عنده**وظل يبكي وكأنه طفل فقد لتوه امه ودموع حارقه تنزل على خده**( يا غافل لك الله , ويا ظالم عليك الله )**وبعد كم يوم راح حبيب المحكمة وخلص معاهم  واتصل حبيب الى دهاء وخبرها بأنه استلم الورقة وطلبت منه انه يعطيها اياها**واخذ حبيب الورقة ووصلها اليها وهي من ناحية ثانية اعطته رساله فيها شوق وحنين وكلمات حب والم لفقدها حبيب**ومعاها صورةاليها**واتفقو يظلو على اتصال بمسجات فقط  ليما تكمل العده وقبل ما تخلص يرجع اليها*

----------


## نور الهدى

*اسمعو ياناس هذا الخبر**اسمعو ياناس هذا الخبر*****الحادثة بيوم سابع من صفر**ليلة الاثنين كان حالي في خطر**بين موتي والحياة وهذا حكم القدر**في ظلام الليل والموقف خطير**انجرح قلبي من ذاك الخبر**شفت السم بعروقي يسير**قلت هذا موتي مالي من مفر**خبرو البنت عسى عندها خبر**وذكروها وزرعو دربي زهر**قربو الاكفان ولاتبكو كثير**غسلوني واسرعو بحفر القبر**كفنوني في ثيابي والحصير**وادفنوني في ذاك القبر**قبل هذا اليوم دفني مايصير**خلوها تبكي على قبري كان هذا يصير**خلوها على قبري تصيح**وبدموعها ترسم افراقنا مستحيل**لاتقولو الى امي عن هذا الخبر**ادموع امي على موتي قهر**كل شي مكتوب والدنيا مالها مفر**وانت يامي صبرك لازم يكون نصر**ساعدوني ولا تبكو كثير**ساعدوني وفرشو قبري زهر**بلغو امي اذا بان الفجر تدعي**ربي يخفف عني عذاب القبر**وبلغو ذيك الحزينة تصبر**على ماصار بهل المصيبة**وبلغو الحزينة تدعي ربي**بصلاة الليل وذكر الفجر ماينوصف**واذكريني اذا هل هذا الشهر**بكل عام يوم سابع من صفر**كتبها حبيب وقلبها يتفطر وكل ظنها انها كانت صادقة معاه**ما درا انها كل تمثيل في تمثيل حبها اليه**وظل حبيب مستمر بدز المسجات للاطمئنان عليها ولكنها قطعت مرة وحدة وما قامت ترد على مسجاته وتقفل تلفونها**تتوقعون ويش الي صار وليش قطعت دهاء*

----------


## فرح

بجد غااااليتي ام حمووودي 
الا بيااات جدا مؤثره ..وماتستاااهل هالدهاااء منه كل هالحب 
اتوقع انها والله العاااالم ..انها بتزوج حبيب قلبها علي ..
تسلميييين حبيبتي ام محمد ..
وجاااااري الانتظاااار بشوووووق جدا
تقبلي تحياااااتي ..

----------


## أمل الظهور

> الظاهر الزعلانة دعت عليش من الصبح عشان جديه انحذف ردش 
> 
> بس افا تزعل من ام العبابيد 
> 
> ما في ابرئ من قلب اموله 
> 
> سحابة صيف وبتمر ما تقدر اصلا على زعلش هي






*ويه ويه صار وجهي الوان من الحياااا وهالكلام* 

*تسلمي ام حمادى وماننحرم منك يارب انت اللي قلبك احلى من الشهد ..*

*ومن ناحية ماتقدر فهي ماتقدر تراها على قلبي صاحت ومانامت طول الليل*

*ولو ادري بتسوي كذا ماتزيعلت وبينت لها ضيقتي ..*

*اصلا مااقدر ازعلها ولا ازعل منها فديتها وفديت قلبها توأمي ..*



*ايييييه القصه ..*



*مسكين والله حالته تكسر الخاطر ..*


*خاصة بعد الشعر ..*


*قطعته خلاص وراحت الى عليان* 


*ولا يمكن صدق سكنها جني* 


*بالانتظار ام حمودي*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

**


*والله ثم والله عيني دمعت*
*مسكين هل الحبيب*
*على نياته كل هذا الحب اليها*
*واثقة بزيادة المسكين وهي لاهية وي الشيطان* 
*اخرتها وين بتروح عير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ياليتني اعرف هل الحبيب والله كان فديته بقلبي وانتقمت اله من هل الدهاء الشيطانية*
*يعني واضح من القصة انه مو مقصر بحقها ليش سوت اله جدي*
*صراحة احس بنار داخلي ودي ادبحها من جد حقيرة*


*تحياتي لكي اختي*
*نور الهدى* 
*ونتظر الحلقات المقبلة*

----------


## نور الهدى

> بجد غااااليتي ام حمووودي 
> 
> الا بيااات جدا مؤثره ..وماتستاااهل هالدهاااء منه كل هالحب 
> اتوقع انها والله العاااالم ..انها بتزوج حبيب قلبها علي ..
> تسلميييين حبيبتي ام محمد ..
> وجاااااري الانتظاااار بشوووووق جدا
> تقبلي تحياااااتي ..



صباح الورد ام حمزاوي 

ما بقى شي على نهاية القصة باقي اربع حلقات بس

بتخلص بسرعه , الليلة ان شاء الله احط الحلقة الاثنى عشر 

ما تستاهل هالدهاء الحب الصادق يبغي لها حب مثل حب صديقها علي

يسلموووووو فروحه على المتابعه

----------


## نور الهدى

> *ويه ويه صار وجهي الوان من الحياااا وهالكلام*  
> *تسلمي ام حمادى وماننحرم منك يارب انت اللي قلبك احلى من الشهد ..* 
> *ومن ناحية ماتقدر فهي ماتقدر تراها على قلبي صاحت ومانامت طول الليل* 
> *ولو ادري بتسوي كذا ماتزيعلت وبينت لها ضيقتي ..* 
> *اصلا مااقدر ازعلها ولا ازعل منها فديتها وفديت قلبها توأمي ..* 
> 
> 
> *ايييييه القصه ..* 
> 
> ...



 
ام العبابيد , ما عاشرنش على الهواء مباشرة لكن عشرتنا وياش في المنتدى يبين انش طيوبة وقلبش عسل هذا الي اشوفه والكل يشوفه بعد :amuse: 

اي شفتي راحت الى عليان تفتكرين بيصونها ويحبها مثل ما حبيب حبها وصانها ؟؟

عن نفسي ما اعتقد  :noworry: خلش متابعه قربت نهاية القصة

----------


## نور الهدى

> **
> 
> 
> *والله ثم والله عيني دمعت*
> *مسكين هل الحبيب*
> *على نياته كل هذا الحب اليها*
> *واثقة بزيادة المسكين وهي لاهية وي الشيطان* 
> *اخرتها وين بتروح عير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ياليتني اعرف هل الحبيب والله كان فديته بقلبي وانتقمت اله من هل الدهاء الشيطانية*
> ...



 
بل اخونا جررريح عصب 


صار يبغي يذبح

اي هي صح يبغي اليها دست عدل , وحبس في بيتهم ثلاث سنين بس دباح لا 

خل الباقي على الله , ما يضيع احد , وكل واحد وحسابه عنده 


جرريح يسلمو على المتابعه

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

ننتظر التكملــــــــــة


تقبلي مروري

----------


## نور الهدى

*ونة حزن* 


*يسلموا على المتابعه*

----------


## نور الهدى

*الحلقة الثانية عشر**دهاء: خية**اخت دهاء : ويش ؟**دهاء : بقول اليش شي وابغيش تساعديني**اخت دهاء : قولي ويش صاير ويش عندش**دهاء : انا تطلقت**اخت دهاء: ويش تقولين متى صار هالحجي ؟**دهاء : من كم اسبوع**اخت دهاء : من كم اسبوع ولا احد يدري ويش صاير عفر بينكم ؟ وليش تطلقتون ؟**دهاء : طلع خاين ويضربني بعد , اصلا هو ما يحبني**اخت دهاء : ولويش ما تكلمتين وقلتين الى ابوي او احد خيلانش يكلمونه ويوقفونه عند حده**دهاء : قلت ما ابغي مشاكل ويمكن يعتدل وياي**اخت دهاء : ولو يش ما قلتين انه طلقش**دهاء : كان صعب عليي له وما قدرت اقول لاحد  وهو الخائن طلقني من غير ما يقول الي وما شفته الا جايب ورقة الطلاق ويقول اليي مع السلامة**اخت دهاء: النذل الحقير السافل الله لا يوفقه يا رب , حسباله بنات الناس لعبه بيده هو, بروح وبقول الى ابوي وهو يصرفون وياه**دهاء : لا خله يولي لا تكلمونه افتكينا منه  , ابغيش تقولين الى ابوي وابغيش توصينهم  ما يسووون اليه شي ولا حتى يكلمونه**اخت دهاء : لا ما في الا لازم يقلبون الدنيا فوق راسه هذا واحد ما يستاهل احد يسكت عنه , خل يعلمونه خطأه**دهاء : لا ما نبغي مشاكل وبلاوي والناس ما ترحم له**وحاولت دهاء في اقناع اختها واهلها بعدين انهم ما يكلمون حبيب وينسون السالفه بحجة انها تعبانه نفسيا وما تبي تتعب زود**وسمعوا اهلها كلامها وصدقوها ولا فكرو انهم يسألون حبيب عن حقيقة الي صار وليش صار الي صار**ومن صوب ثاني ظل حبيب حائر وخائف على دهاء ويتسائل عن سبب القطيعه وهو ما يدري بالي كانت تخطط له**وظل حبيب يحاول يتصل الى دهاء ويكلمها لكن من غير فايدة تلفونها على طول مقفل وتلفون بيتهم كان يخلي اخته تتصل عشان تكلمها بس ما ترضى ترد على التلفون**ومرت الايام  وقبل انتهاء العده وبعد تعب حبيب من كثر ما يحاول انه يتصل اليها ويشوف احوالها والابواب كلها مسدودة بوجهه**قرر انه يكلم ابوها مباشرة ويعرف ويش السالفه**والمقابلة التي قابلها ابوها لحبيب اثارت دهشته واستغرابه وحزنه والمه**شلي صار بتعرفون في الحلقة الجاية*

----------


## أمل الظهور

اي شفتي راحت الى عليان تفتكرين بيصونها ويحبها مثل ما حبيب حبها وصانها ؟؟

عن نفسي ما اعتقد  :noworry: خلش متابعه قربت نهاية القصة 



*ابد مااعتقد يصونها ويحبها ومااعتقد يتزوجها اصلا ولو استمر بيهينها ويفضحها* 


*مالت عليه وعليها* 


*لعبت على الحبلين على اهلها وعلى حبيب* 


*والمسكين حبيب شكله بيأخذ دست من اهلها على حساب انه خاين وطلقها* 


*تسلمي ام حمود* 


*ننتظر التكلمه 
**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يعطيج العافية ام محمد ...*

*والله يعور القلب حبيب لو وحدة ثانية ماتترك انسان يحبهاا مووت..*

*بس طلعت شيطانة هذي اليها وإن كيدهن عظيم ..*

*متابعين لج ام محمد في الانتظااااااار..*

----------


## فرح

اكيد ببتتغير معاملة ابوها الى حبيب 
باعتبار انه خائن ومطلق بنته ..
يسلموو غاليتي ام حموودي 
ننتظر التكمله بشوووق

----------


## زهور الامل

ياسااااتر من الكذب ..حتى اهلها ماخبرتهم بسب طلاقها الا بعد
كم اسبوع شنهو هالبنت ..دهااء عظيم في هالمخلوقه 
وبعد تتبلى ع الرجال الاحبها وقدرها ..
اكيد عذاب الله بيكون فيها في الدنيا وبتتعذب 
ان الله يمهل ولايهمل ..
تسلمي خاالو ام محمد 
بصراحه تمنيت اني اتابع لين النهايه بس للأسف 
راح انحرم من المتابعه بسبب الدراسه لانه قربت الامنتحانات 
بس اكيد بأخذ الاحداث من فرووح اذا ماعاندت معااي ههههه
لاتنسينا من دعائك الصالح خاااالوووه

----------


## نور الهدى

اموله ام العبابيد 


شذوي منورة المشاركة بطلتك 

ام حمزاوي فرووحه 


غفران 


مشكورين على المتابعه 

غفورة الله يوفقك يا رب , وتنجحي وتبشرينا بتفوقك ان شاء الله 

الحين احط لكم الحلقة

----------


## نور الهدى

*الحلقة الثالثة عشر**اتصل حبيب الى والد دهاء**حبيب : الوالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**ابو دهاء : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته**حبيب: شخبارك عمي وشخبار دهاء**ابو دهاء :  بخير الحمد لله منهو انت**حبيب : انا حبيب عمي ما عرفتني**ابو دهاء : منهو طايحه السنجة , الله لا يبارك فيك ولا يسلمك لعنة الله عليك وعلى وجهك ويش تبي متصل**حبيب : عمي ويش صاير**ابو دهاء : عمم الله راسك بكدف ان شاء الله , لك عين تتصل بعد وتسأل عن البنية الحين , لو ما هي جان من زمان جيت وذبحتك الله لا يبارك في الساعه الي عرفناك فيها**حبيب : ويش صاير عمي وليش جديه**ابو دهاء : تضرب البنية وتطلقها من غير محد يدري كأن مزوجنها من الشارع وتقول ويش صاير**روح راحت روحك ان شاء الله وان سمعت صوتك مرة ثانية الا بجيك شي ما تنساه طول عمرك**وقفل ابو دهاء التلفون في وجه حبيب وترك حبيب في حيرة ومستغرب ويش الي حصل وليش دهاء ما قالت الى اهلها الحقيقة الي خلته يطلقها بهطريقة وليش يقول اليه انه يضربها وهذ1 الحجي ما صار اساسا**فقرر حبيب يروح الى الشيخ الي كان يعرف بسالفه كلها ويطلب مساعدته* *وفعلا الشيخ راح الى والد دهاء وكلمه لكن ابو دهاء كان يسب في حبيب ويقول انه خاين ومجرم وانه كان يضرب بنته ويعاملها معامله سيئة وان اخلاقه ومشيته مو اوكي**ولما حاول الشيخ يشرح سبب الطلاق وان حبيب يبي يرجع البنت الى ذمته قال له ان دهاء تزوجت**اصاب حبيب بصدمة كبيرة , دهاء تزوجت**شلون وليش وكيف ومئة علامة استفهام تكدست في راس حبيب**شلون تتزوج وهي للحين في العدة**وشلون تتزوج وهي مواعدتنه انها ترجع اليه قبل نهاية العدة**؟**؟**؟**؟**حاول يمين يسار انه يفهم اهلها بالي صار لكنهم كانو يصدونه**انصدم حبيب بالي صار وما عرف ويش القصة**وفي النهاية عرف ان الي كانت زوجته كانت تخونه مع واحد غير وان هذا الي صار كله تمثيل عشان تحصل على طلاق وتتزوج من عشيقها**بس حبيب ما يأس وحاول من صوب ثاني* *شلون* *في الحلقة الجاية *

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*والله مسكين حبيب* 
*بعد التعب الا اتعبه وضحة اخر شي هذي معاملته*
*صدق ناس ماتشوف صح*
*الله يعنه هل الحبيب*
*يلله خيو*
*شوقتينا الى الا جاي نبغي نعرف مصيره حبيب وي ابوها وهي الخاينة*
*الا ماتخاف الله تنوجة في العدة صدق مافي دين ولا غيرة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مسكين حبيب انظلم وهو يا غافلين لكم الله ..*

*يعافيج ربي ام حمووود..*

*متابعين معاج وبالانتظاااااار...*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *والله مسكين حبيب* 
> 
> *بعد التعب الا اتعبه وضحة اخر شي هذي معاملته*
> *صدق ناس ماتشوف صح*
> *الله يعنه هل الحبيب*
> *يلله خيو*
> *شوقتينا الى الا جاي نبغي نعرف مصيره حبيب وي ابوها وهي الخاينة*
> *الا ماتخاف الله تنوجة في العدة صدق مافي دين ولا غيرة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
> 
> *تحياتي*



 
صباح الخير 

كل الشكر لك اخي جرريح على المتابعه   

وين تصير في ايمان او خوف من الله اذا كانو مصادقين الشيطان

----------


## نور الهدى

> *مسكين حبيب انظلم وهو يا غافلين لكم الله ..*
> 
> *يعافيج ربي ام حمووود..* 
> 
> *متابعين معاج وبالانتظاااااار...*



 
صباح الورد شذوووي


انظلم منهم والسبب الحب والثقة العمياء 

وهالزمن قل وجود  الحب والصدق والوفاء


لو هي صارحته من البداية ما توقع كان حبيب بيرضاها ان يعيش مع وحدة قلبها مع واحد ثاني 

ما في احسن من الصدق 

وقعت نفسها في حفرة الله العالم شلون بتطلع منها 

وكان بمقدورها انها تصدق مع نفسها ومع حبيب وكله كلمة وحدة وينتهي كل شي بدل هالف والدوران 

تابعوا نهاية القصة الليلة  :bigsmile:

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورة*

*وننتظر التكملة*

*والله ينتقم على الظالم*



*تقبلي مروري*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورة*
> 
> *وننتظر التكملة* 
> *والله ينتقم على الظالم* 
> 
> 
> *تقبلي مروري*



 
ونة حزن 

هلا فيش 

والتكملة ان شاء الله بحطها الحين 

ادري ما بتنامين الا لما تقرينها :toung:

----------


## نور الهدى

الليل بحط ان شاء الله الحلقتين الاخيريتين لان الحلقة الاخيرة مكمله للحلقة الي قبلها 



خلصت القصة خسارة  :amuse: 





الحلقة الرابعة عشرظل حبيب في دوامه , وانقلب حاله ولا يعرف ويش يسوي وشلون صار هالشيوظل يتسائل هل من الممكن ان يكون في ناس بهذا الخبث وبهذه الجرءة على رب العالمينهي تعرف حق المعرفه انه لا يجوز لها الزواج من رجل اخر الا اذا كملت العدةوان زواجها بهذه الطريقة يكون باطل وانها عايشة في الحرام لان الي صار كله كذب وافتراء على رب العالمين اولا وعلى حبيب ثانيافظل يفكر ويفكر ويش يسوي في الوضعوحمد ربه حمدا كثيرا على ان الله فكه من وحدة خبيثة مثل دهاءهو فعلا قد تأثر وعاش في حالة لا يعلم بها الا الله ولكن كان فقط بسبب الخدعه التي حاكتها دهاء وعشيقها عليهولم يكن ابدا اسف على دهاءلانه اكتشف بعد ما علم بالخطة وبالحقيقة التي كانت غائبة عنه انه كانت نعمة من رب العالمين انفصاله عن هذه المخلوقة التي لم تحفظه ولم تحفظ نفسها قبل حفظها لهواراد بعدها حبيب ان يبري ذمته ويخبر اهلها عن حقيقة الامر وان ابنتهم تعيش بالحرام وان زواجها من الثاني باطلواتصل الى اختها وكلمهاحبيب : الو , السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهاخت دهاء : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتهحبيب : شخبارش ويش مسويهاخت دهاء : بخير الحمد للهحبيب : ممكن اعرف ويش الي صار بضبط  , وشلون تزوجت اختش قبل العدة ما تنتهياخت دهاء : اختي تزوجت الحين , وانت مالك دخل فيها دام انك طلقتها خلاصحبيب : وانتين تعرفين عدل ان زواجها باطلاخت دهاء : لا مو باطل ولا تقعد تفتي من عندكحبيب : لا باطل وانتين تعرفين عدل هالحجي , روحو الى أي شيخ وبيقول اليكم انه اذا المرءة المدخول بها لا يجوز انها تتزوج الا بعد ان تنتهي العدة , واختش تزوجت قبل انتهاء العدةاخت دهاء : بس اختي ما عليها عدة لان مو مدخول ابهاحبيب : تضحكين عليي لو على روحش , انتين تعرفين ان اختش مدخول فيها وانتين كنتين وياها لما سقطت بأول واحد في المستشفى  , فشلون الحين يصير انها مو مدخول فيهااخت دهاء : بس عقد الطلاق يبين هالشيحبيب : اذا بتضحكين على روحش ضحكي , بس ما بضحكين على ربش , الي صار كله انخدعت فيه وهي سوووت هالشي بس عشان تتطلق مني وانها تطلع بأقل خسارةاخت دهاء : خلاص حبيب انساها وان شاء الله الله بيرزقك بأحسن منهاحبيب : الحمد لله على كل شي , وان شاء الله اكيد الله بيرزقني باحسن منها , وانا ما اتصلت عشان اردها او حتى اني احاول اردهاانا اتصلت عشان اقول اليكم بحقيقة الامر وابري ذمتي امام الله فقط لا غيراختك لو تصير اخر وحدة في هالدنيا ما ارجع اليهااخت دهاء : بس وصل الحجي الي بتقوله مع السلامه فكنا , والحين حياتها ما تخصك ولا لك دخل فيهاحبيب : الله يسامحكم والله عليكم

----------


## نور الهدى

*الحلقة الاخيرة**بعدما اخبر حبيب اخت دهاء بواقع الذي حصل اتجه الى امها وابوها وصارحهم بكل ما حدث وشرح لهم كل ما جرى**والغريب انهم هاجموه واتهموه بأنه كاذب وانه قاعد يشوه سمعت بنتهم مع علمهم الكامل بصدق حبيب وامانته والاغرب ان امها كانت تعلم ايضا بأن ابنتها حملت اكثر من مرة وانها اول واحد سقط والثاني هي الي اسقطته**فأين العقل والخوف من رب العالمين**حبيب عايش حياته الان ولكنه لا زال يتألم من الطعنه التي طعنتها اياه دهاء وعلي في ظهره**ودهاء عايشة مع علي**ولكن هل تتوقعون ان دهاء راح تعيش سعيدة ومرتاحه في حياتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟**هل تعتقدون ان علي راح يثق في دهاء بعد الي سوته في حبيب ؟؟؟؟**هل تعتقدون ان ضميرها وضمير علي راح يصحو يوم من الايام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟**حبيب لن يبري ذمتهم ليوم الدين**ان الله يمهل ولا يهمل**(وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون والعاقبة للمتقين )**------------------------------**________________________**القصة حقيقة واثرت في نفسية حبيب* *ايمانه بالله قوي , ومؤمن بأن الله لا يضيع حق لمظلوم و بأن الله سيعوضة* *لكن اثر الي صار له في نفسيته واصبحت ثقته بالبنات بشكل عاام مهزوزة واحيانا تصل الى العدم* *ادعو الله بحق الزهراء وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها , بأن الله يعوضه بخيرا منها ان شاء الله , ويمسح على قلبه* *صلوا على محمد وال محمد**اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد

مشكوورة اختي على التكمله

والله  على الظالم


الله يعطيج الف عافيه

تقبلي مروري

----------


## نور الهدى

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> مشكوورة اختي على التكمله
> 
> والله على الظالم
> 
> 
> الله يعطيج الف عافيه
> 
> تقبلي مروري



اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وال محمد

العفو ونة حزن

كل الشكر لتواجدك 

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فرح

*ولكن هل تتوقعون ان دهاء راح تعيش سعيدة ومرتاحه في حياتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ابد هذه النوعيه من البشر ماتعرف طعم الراحه* 
*ولاتشعربه تعودت ع مرافقة الشيطان .* 
*هل تعتقدون ان علي راح يثق في دهاء بعد الي سوته في حبيب ؟؟؟؟*
*لااعتقد تكون بينهم ثقه اثنينهم ثقتهم في* 
*بعض مهزوزه لانهم من نفس النوعيه واكيد حياتهم شك في بعض * 
*هل تعتقدون ان ضميرها وضمير علي راح يصحو يوم من الايام* 
*يمكن ليش لا بس اذا فات الفوت ..*
* غاااليتي* 
*ام محمد*
*بجد هي قصه في غاية الروووووعه* 
*ومؤثره واكيد فيها افاده* 
*وانشاء الله حبيب* 
*الله يوفقه مع بنت الحلال الاتسعده* 
*وتنسيه ماقد فاااات ..*
*ولو انه جرح وبيظل يذكره ..*
*يعطيك العااافيه ..*
*اجمل الامنيااات لك بالوفيق والسعاده* 
*تقبلي تحيااااتي*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مساءو ام حمود كيفك واخبارك
من زمان ماجيت هنا اقرء القصه بس زين جيت وخلصت قبل 
لا الاختبارات تبتدي دعواتكم
المهم
ماخاب من سماها دهاء
وماتوقعت علي ياخذها لانه شيطان ويحب يلعب ويرمي
ولا هي تحمل مرتين والثاني تسقطه استغفر الله
فيه من يتمنى ولو واحد بس دهاء ماينقال عنها غير كذا
والحين حتى لو اخذها مستحيل يعيشون بسعاده
يمكن نص سنه ماتتجاوز لان كل واحد بيظل يشك في الثاني ويخاف من تصرفاته
اما حبيب المسكين الله يعينه لان اللي شافه مو سهل 
غير كذا انه حب وبجون
الله يوفقه ويسعده ويلاقي البنت اللي تريحه وتسعده
وتشكرات ام حمود ع القصه المؤثرة 
ودعواتك لنا

----------


## نور الهدى

> *ولكن هل تتوقعون ان دهاء راح تعيش سعيدة ومرتاحه في حياتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *ابد هذه النوعيه من البشر ماتعرف طعم الراحه* 
> *ولاتشعربه تعودت ع مرافقة الشيطان .* 
> *هل تعتقدون ان علي راح يثق في دهاء بعد الي سوته في حبيب ؟؟؟؟*
> *لااعتقد تكون بينهم ثقه اثنينهم ثقتهم في* 
> *بعض مهزوزه لانهم من نفس النوعيه واكيد حياتهم شك في بعض* 
> *هل تعتقدون ان ضميرها وضمير علي راح يصحو يوم من الايام* 
> *يمكن ليش لا بس اذا فات الفوت ..*
> ...



ام حمزاوي 

كل الشكر لمتابعتك 
وكلامك صح هذولا النوعيه ما يعيشون براحه ابد و لانهم بيظلو يطالعون الي عند غيرهم 

وما اعتقد انه يحبها او هي تحبه 

والي بينهم اتوقع يكون رغبة لا غير 

وحياتهم كلها انبنت على باطل

----------


## نور الهدى

> مساءو ام حمود كيفك واخبارك
> 
> من زمان ماجيت هنا اقرء القصه بس زين جيت وخلصت قبل 
> لا الاختبارات تبتدي دعواتكم
> المهم
> ماخاب من سماها دهاء
> وماتوقعت علي ياخذها لانه شيطان ويحب يلعب ويرمي
> ولا هي تحمل مرتين والثاني تسقطه استغفر الله
> فيه من يتمنى ولو واحد بس دهاء ماينقال عنها غير كذا
> ...



 
العفو  دموعه 

والله يوفقك يا رب في الامتحانات وتخلصون وترتاحون من همها 

مثل توقعي تصدقي اتوقع بزود بيعيشون مع بعض سنة واذا طولوا بيكون كل واحد لاهي عن الثاني 

ربش موجود 

وكل ظالم له يوم 


كل الشكر لتواجدك 

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*ولكن هل تتوقعون ان دهاء راح تعيش سعيدة ومرتاحه في حياتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*والله انا اقول مستحيل لان الا صار كله فيه خذاع الى نفسهم والى اهلها اشلون اتعيش سعيدة واكيد بتعرف قيمة حبيب اذا رواها الويل علي*
*هل تعتقدون ان علي راح يثق في دهاء بعد الي سوته في حبيب ؟؟؟؟*
*من ناحية الثقة هذي اكيد بتكون غير موجودة في حياتهم لان دمروها اثنينهم بخبثهم وايد بيتكون حياتهم كل اتعير في بعض وهذا بيطفش الجميل واكيد بتنفصل عنه اجلا ام اجلً*
*هل تعتقدون ان ضميرها وضمير علي راح يصحو يوم من الايام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*مهما طال الزمن راح يوم يحسو انهم سوو شي اكبر من ذنب واكيد هو ماراح يندم مثل دهاء الشيطانة الا سوت سواتها القبيحة*
*حبيب لن يبري ذمتهم ليوم الدين*
*واكيد من حقه مايبري ذمتهم وان شاء الله بياخذ حقه في الدنيا قبل الاخرة*

*والله مسكين حبيب بعد الا سواه من شانها اخر شي ردتها اله جدي والله ماعرفت قدره بس اكيد بتعرف قدره اذا رواها علي انجوم الليل في النهار*
*يعطيك ربي الف الف الف عافية اختي*
*نور الهدى* 
*قصة مؤثرة جدا وان شاء الله يطيب جرح حبيب الا مايستاهل الا صار اله* 
*وان شاء الله بحق الامام الحسين وابي الفضل العباس عليهم السلام* 
*ياخذ حقه قبل الاخرة* 
*ولكم جزيل الشكر تحياتي اخوكم*
*جررريح الررروح*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ام حمادى على القصه ..*


*وربي ماتوقعت انه علي يأخذ دهاء ويرتبط فيها بالزواج ..*


*توقعت يستمروا باللعب والمهايت بس ابد ماتوقعت يتزوجوا و يقبلوا في بعض*


*ولا الاهل راضين وقابلين بهالزواج وانه البنت والولد تعيش بالحرام* 


*ياعلي ضمايرهم كلهم معدومه ..*


*الاكيد انهم ماراح يطولوا مع بعض ..*


*اممم بس الله العالم يمكن زي مااستبعدنا يتزوجوا مانستبعد يستمروا..*


*بس مااعتقد يستمروا بحب وسعاده لانه اللي مثلهم مايعرف الراحه ..*





*وحبيب بس هو اللي يفكر في هالشيء وهامه  ويبغى يبرأ ذمته* 


*الله موجود وعالم والله يعوضه بزوجه تنسيه حب دهائوه ودهاء دهائوه واللي خلفوها..*


*انا قلت ينسى حبها لانه مستحيل راح ينسى سواياها ومكرها عليه ..*


*تسلمي ام حمود* 


*الف شكر على القصه اللي اثرت جد بقلوبنا ..*


*ماننحرم منك ولا من جديدك*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *ولكن هل تتوقعون ان دهاء راح تعيش سعيدة ومرتاحه في حياتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *والله انا اقول مستحيل لان الا صار كله فيه خذاع الى نفسهم والى اهلها اشلون اتعيش سعيدة واكيد بتعرف قيمة حبيب اذا رواها الويل علي*
> *هل تعتقدون ان علي راح يثق في دهاء بعد الي سوته في حبيب ؟؟؟؟*
> *من ناحية الثقة هذي اكيد بتكون غير موجودة في حياتهم لان دمروها اثنينهم بخبثهم وايد بيتكون حياتهم كل اتعير في بعض وهذا بيطفش الجميل واكيد بتنفصل عنه اجلا ام اجلً*
> *هل تعتقدون ان ضميرها وضمير علي راح يصحو يوم من الايام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *مهما طال الزمن راح يوم يحسو انهم سوو شي اكبر من ذنب واكيد هو ماراح يندم مثل دهاء الشيطانة الا سوت سواتها القبيحة*
> *حبيب لن يبري ذمتهم ليوم الدين*
> *واكيد من حقه مايبري ذمتهم وان شاء الله بياخذ حقه في الدنيا قبل الاخرة* 
> ...



 
هلا فيك اخي جرريح 

كل الشكر لتواجدك 

وحتى لو عاشو مع بعض اخي جرريح بيظل كل واحد حذر من الثاني 

وبيضل الي سوووه في ذاكرتهم لانهم تعدو حتى على حدود الله 

والاستمرا ر والاصرار على الذنب مشكلة 

فقلب القاسي اذا ما تم تداركه من البداية بعدها يصبح كصخر في قسوته وهاذي مشكلة 

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## نور الهدى

> *ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ام حمادى على القصه ..*
> 
> 
> *وربي ماتوقعت انه علي يأخذ دهاء ويرتبط فيها بالزواج ..* 
> 
> *توقعت يستمروا باللعب والمهايت بس ابد ماتوقعت يتزوجوا و يقبلوا في بعض* 
> 
> *ولا الاهل راضين وقابلين بهالزواج وانه البنت والولد تعيش بالحرام*  
> 
> ...



 
صباح االخير ام العبابيد 

الخبيثون للخبيثات والطيبون للطيبات 

اثنينهم يركبون على بعض  :noworry: 

ومو بعيدة يستمرون مع بعض وخاصة انهم حاطين في بالهم انهم على صح وهذا من حقهم 
امووووله تسلمي على الحضور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ادعو الله بحق الزهراء وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها , بأن الله يعوضه بخيرا منها ان شاء الله , ويمسح على قلبه* 
*صلوا على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 
*بس حبيب لازم يعرف ان في رب يمهل ولايهمل* 
*وهي بتشوف اليها يوم وعلي اليه يوم ومستحيل يعيشوا سعداء حتى لو ضميرهم صحاا..*
*الله يعطيج الف عاافيه يالغالية عالقصة المؤثرة ..*
*وبانتظار قصص جديدة.*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*عن جد يمه عجايب هالزمن* 

*القصه يمه شفته من فتره* 

*تدرين ليش ما قريتها على طول* 

*في البدايه قريت الاسماء وابطال القصه* 

*واستنيت لين تاخد القصه عدة صفحات* 

*شفتها توقفت على الصفحه السابعه* 

*قلت يمكن خلصت* 

*لان ما احب انتظر الاجزاء لان هالشي يخليني استمل وما اقراء القصه* 

*لان من النوع الي اكره الانتظار* 

*فقريتها توني كلها* 

*بصراحه والله يمه انصدمت* 

*بالاحرى واقع عجيب هالزمن* 

*يعني في ذمة رجال وتبي تروح لرجال ثاني تقوم تسوي هالشي هذا* 

*لاكن يمه ربك يمهل ولا يهمل* 

*البنت بتحقل مصيرها وحبيب ربك يجازيه* 

*وماعليش الله ما يضرب بعصاه* 

*ومثل ما خانت* 

*انتظري الزمن براويش كيف علي يخونها* 

*لان مستحيل يوثق فيهــا مستحيل حتى لو يحبها* 

*والله كريم ويستر على عباده انشالله* 

*والله يصبر قلب حبيب ويعوضه احسن من دهاء هاذي مو دهاء هاذي خرااااب* 


*تسلمي يمه والله يعطيش الف مليون الف عافيه* 

*عساكي على القوة يارب* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *ادعو الله بحق الزهراء وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها , بأن الله يعوضه بخيرا منها ان شاء الله , ويمسح على قلبه* 
> 
> *صلوا على محمد وال محمد*
> *اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 
> *بس حبيب لازم يعرف ان في رب يمهل ولايهمل* 
> *وهي بتشوف اليها يوم وعلي اليه يوم ومستحيل يعيشوا سعداء حتى لو ضميرهم صحاا..*
> *الله يعطيج الف عاافيه يالغالية عالقصة المؤثرة ..*
> 
> *وبانتظار قصص جديدة.*



الله يعافيش ويسلمش 


وعدل كلامش صحا او ما صحا هالضمير الي عندهم ما راح يعيشوو بسعادة 


كل الشكر لتواجدك 

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## نور الهدى

> *عن جد يمه عجايب هالزمن* 
> 
> *القصه يمه شفته من فتره*  
> *تدرين ليش ما قريتها على طول*  
> *في البدايه قريت الاسماء وابطال القصه*  
> *واستنيت لين تاخد القصه عدة صفحات*  
> *شفتها توقفت على الصفحه السابعه*  
> *قلت يمكن خلصت*  
> *لان ما احب انتظر الاجزاء لان هالشي يخليني استمل وما اقراء القصه*  
> ...



 
هلا وغلا بجسوووم

الله يعافيك ويسلمك 

مو بس انت ما تحب تقرء القصة ناقصة حتى اني ما احب اقطع شي اكون مندمجه فيه 

والي يخليني اهون عن دخول القصص المتسلسلة الغير مكتمله اني ما احب انتظر امل بسرعه 

وعن دهااء هذي نموذج من النماذج الموجودة والواقع يخبي الي اعظم منها بكثير 

عن جد من زود ما نسمع البلاوي الي تصير  نقول صدق الدنيا تخوف وخلاص خربت هالدنيا 


امير العاشقين 

كل الشكر لتواجدك ومو مهم انك ما تابعت من البداية المهم انك حضرت  :cool: 

هذا الي يسعدني , حضوركم  :smile1: 


دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Sweet Magic

يعطيك العافيه 

اختي نور الهدى 

انا واصله  الى الحلقه   السابعه 

انشاء الله  اواصل  في القراءة 

واشوف  دهاء  وش  مسويه  من   اكاذيب ....................................

----------


## نور الهدى

> يعطيك العافيه 
> 
> اختي نور الهدى 
> 
> انا واصله الى الحلقه السابعه 
> 
> انشاء الله اواصل في القراءة 
> 
> واشوف دهاء وش مسويه من اكاذيب ....................................



الله يعافيك اخيه 
وان شاء الله تكملي القصة 
وبشوفي البلاوي مو بس اكاذيب  :noworry: 

مأجورين

----------


## زهور الامل

اول شي...مــــــــأجوريين بمصاب اباعبدلله الحسين عليه السلام 
صار لي فتره احاول اني ادخل بس عشان ارد ع قصتك خاااالوه ام محمد
وانتظر فرحووه ماتكون متواجده ..هاامولشي بس لاني في فتره مذاكره وهي مصره 
ع اني ما ادخل النت ابد  لان الاهل هيك رأيهم ومايحتاج فرووح والعناد مايوصووها بعد 
...يؤ يؤ يؤ  بقول قصت حيااتي
المهم ياعمري ان القصه بجد غريبه والشيطان قدر يسيطر ع عقولهم 
المعدومه من الايمان الحقيقي .
ولو اني خبرتي في الحياه مو ذاك الزود بس يقولون 
نأخذ العظه والعبره من الغير ..
انشاء الله ربي يوفق حبيب مع بنت الحلال الا تقدر حبه اليها 
وتعوضه خير 
خالووه يعطيك العافيه وننتظر جديدك الممــيز 
خالووه بما انا في هذه الايام بحق الحسين عليه السلام ادعي لي 
مو بس في الدراسه حتى في الحياه . :embarrest: 
موفقه غاليتي الى الخير 
غـــــــفووره :embarrest:

----------


## نور الهدى

> اول شي...مــــــــأجوريين بمصاب اباعبدلله الحسين عليه السلام 
> 
> صار لي فتره احاول اني ادخل بس عشان ارد ع قصتك خاااالوه ام محمد
> وانتظر فرحووه ماتكون متواجده ..هاامولشي بس لاني في فتره مذاكره وهي مصره 
> ع اني ما ادخل النت ابد لان الاهل هيك رأيهم ومايحتاج فرووح والعناد مايوصووها بعد 
> ...يؤ يؤ يؤ بقول قصت حيااتي
> المهم ياعمري ان القصه بجد غريبه والشيطان قدر يسيطر ع عقولهم 
> المعدومه من الايمان الحقيقي .
> ولو اني خبرتي في الحياه مو ذاك الزود بس يقولون 
> ...



مثابين خالوووه 

هلا وغلا بغفوره 

الله يوفقج يا رب دنيا واخره ويحقق مبتغاك يا رب

تستاهلين كل خير خالووووه 

نورتي المشاركة بحضورج 

ولج علي اذا رحت الحسينية ادعي لج ان الله يوفقج في جميع مجالات ومراحل حياتك ,,,كم غفورة عندنا احنا 

وحدة بس

والله يخليها يا رب

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته

----------


## المظلومه

أنا الله وانا اليه راجعون

اكيد ما راح يسعدون في حياتهم والله يلعنهم 

ظمير دهاء وعلي ما اظن يصحى 

لو اني من علي حتى ما اتزوجها مدام تخون زوجها مره بتخونه الف مره 

بس الشيطان ما يتزوج الى الشيطان ويقولون ابليس ما يكسر مواعينه 

اما حبيب الله يرزقه ببنت الاحلال الي راح تصونه وتصون شرفه 

وان الله يمهل ولا يهمل

ويعطيج الف عافيه 

اختي نور الهدى

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أم محمد ..

يعطيك العافيه 

القصه مؤثره جدا

فيها ظلم لشخص مسالم وطيب

وفيها قلوب وظمائر ميته كان سهل عندهم كل شي 

لأن الذمه معدومه والشيطان كان ملازم لهم

أسأل الله يعوض حبيب بخير ويساعده ينسى 

مووفقه

----------


## نور الهدى

> أنا الله وانا اليه راجعون
> 
> اكيد ما راح يسعدون في حياتهم والله يلعنهم 
> 
> ظمير دهاء وعلي ما اظن يصحى 
> 
> لو اني من علي حتى ما اتزوجها مدام تخون زوجها مره بتخونه الف مره 
> 
> بس الشيطان ما يتزوج الى الشيطان ويقولون ابليس ما يكسر مواعينه 
> ...



المظلومة 

كل الشكر لتواجدك

----------


## نور الهدى

> أم محمد ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه 
> 
> القصه مؤثره جدا
> 
> فيها ظلم لشخص مسالم وطيب
> 
> وفيها قلوب وظمائر ميته كان سهل عندهم كل شي 
> ...



الله يعوضه يا رب 
شموعه نورتي القصة 
تشكري على الحضور 

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وال محمد

**
**يعطيك العافيه  اختي نور الهدى* 


*اللي سوته  دهاء  ما يغتفر  ما كانه انسانة   فيه مشاعر واحاسيس* 


*والله يصبر  حبيب  بس  انا مااشوفه  مظلوم  لنا  لديها اعمال تدل على قبحه  وقساوة قلبه الاسود* 



*يكفي انه اسقطة  جنينه فا كيف  يامن على نفسه معه* 

*واقوله يكفه انتقام   انه  تعيش في حرام   فكل حياته الباقيه  تستحق العذاب في الاخرة* 

*وتانيب الضمير في الدنيا*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وال محمد*
> 
> 
> *يعطيك العافيه اختي نور الهدى*  
> 
> *اللي سوته دهاء ما يغتفر ما كانه انسانة فيه مشاعر واحاسيس*  
> 
> *والله يصبر حبيب بس انا مااشوفه مظلوم لنا لديها اعمال تدل على قبحه وقساوة قلبه الاسود*  
> 
> ...



Sweet Magik

الله يعافيك ويسلمك 

واكيد اذا فاتت بها الحين ما راح تنجي منها في الاخرة , وبيكون عقابها في الدنيا قبل الاخرة بعد

يسلمو على الحضور والرد 

دوووم يا رب هالتواصل

----------


## علي pt

*صحيح القصة مؤلمة ...*

*بس يرجع الأمر لبدايته ،،* 
*شافها بالباص وعجبته ......... هل هكذا تختار الزوجة ؟؟؟؟؟*
*رأيي  مخالف للجميع ،، لكن أعتقد هي الحقيقة المرة ..*
*فقط أردت ان أبين ذلك ..*
*مع اعتذاري للجميع ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
من زماااااااااااان
 ادور على القصة
بس كنت نسيانة عنوانة
زين يوم لقيتها
مشكووورة خيتو على النقل
وحشتيني :amuse: 
سلام

----------


## نور الهدى

> *صحيح القصة مؤلمة ...*
> 
> *بس يرجع الأمر لبدايته ،،* 
> *شافها بالباص وعجبته ......... هل هكذا تختار الزوجة ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *رأيي مخالف للجميع ،، لكن أعتقد هي الحقيقة المرة ..*
> *فقط أردت ان أبين ذلك ..*
> 
> *مع اعتذاري للجميع ..*



 
هلا فيك خيي علي 

البداية كانت ما فيها اشكاليه 

لكن الغلط انه ابتدأ بدايه خاطئة 

وعلى حسب ما عرفت انه كان عمره في حدود 19 يعني يعتبر لسه مراهق 


وهني تكمن المشكلة نقص في التفكير

----------


## نور الهدى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> من زماااااااااااان
> ادور على القصة
> بس كنت نسيانة عنوانة
> زين يوم لقيتها
> مشكووورة خيتو على النقل
> وحشتيني
> 
> سلام



هلا وغلا ببشورة 

وحشتيني يا بت , كنتي فين 

<<<< قلبت مصري  :toung: 


خلاص بشورة نبي نشوف نشاطك مثل قبل 

وترجعي ايام اول الحلوة بأفكارك الحلوة 


نورتي القصة بحضورك

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم
يالله
قريت الاجزاء كلها
عور قلبي بجددددد
اول مرة اسمع عن بنت بهالخبث..!
واهلها أعظم
يلا الله يفرج عن ..{ح ـبيب
بحق الزهراء وابيها ويعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها 
ويرزق خير منها
واذا كان للحين عمره 21 
توا الناس عليه  :wink: 
ههههههه
مشكووورة 
نـــــــــورية 
عطاج الله العافية

----------


## نور الهدى

> السلام ع ـليكم
> يالله
> قريت الاجزاء كلها
> عور قلبي بجددددد
> اول مرة اسمع عن بنت بهالخبث..!
> واهلها أعظم
> يلا الله يفرج عن ..{ح ـبيب
> بحق الزهراء وابيها ويعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها 
> ويرزق خير منها
> ...



 
يعافيش يا قلبي 

وهالدنيا نعغيش ونشوف فيها بلاوي 

تقولين فيلم هندي هههههه


خليش قريبة دائما بشورة 

ومو تغيبي لش في القلب معزه كبيرة ونحب نشوفش عى طول هني 


الله يوفقش ان شاء الله بحق محمد وال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## مضراوي

يسلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  و

----------


## coming legend

مشكووووووووورة على القصة الأكثر من روعة

----------


## حلم لطيف

جد مصدوووووومة من القصة

لهدرجة ناس خبيثة

المشكلة انه على نياته قال للشيخ انه مادخل عليها

لكن وينهم من الله

راح يشوفوا العجب من أولاد الحرام اللي راح يجيبوهم

الله ينتقم منهم ان شاءالله

----------

